# Explorer thread



## 66 galaxie

I saw another thread about having an explorer thread, so...
I've always loved em. They look killer, but I could never play them. ( I was playing Kramers at the time.)
I quit playing guitar for about 5 years and when I started again, I got out my Explorer and just got used to it. Anyway Now that's my main guitar. I have 4 of them.
An early to mid 80's Custom Shop
An Explorer pro
A faded cherry and a faded brown.

So, lets see everybody's Explorers!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Here's mine. It's a 2008 natural flame maple top on mahogany body.


----------



## Marshall Mann

Hey 66 Galaxie, nice collection!

Welcome to the forum!

Heres mine


----------



## 66 galaxie

MartyStrat54 said:


> Here's mine. It's a 2008 natural flame maple top on mahogany body.



Nice! I love that top. Is that an Explorer pro?


----------



## 66 galaxie

Marshall Mann said:


> Hey 66 Galaxie, nice collection!
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Heres mine



Thanks Marshall Mann 
I like that color a lot. I'm thinking someday, a white one will be in my hands.


----------



## Marshall Mann

66 galaxie said:


> Thanks Marshall Mann
> I like that color a lot. I'm thinking someday, a white one will be in my hands.



Thank man!

I have always lusted after a white one as well.

Or black version. Sweet Custom you have there!


----------



## MartyStrat54

66 galaxie said:


> Nice! I love that top. Is that an Explorer pro?



Actually it was an optional finish in 2007 and 2008 and they are somewhat rare to find. I don't know if it is even available anymore. I don't think they make the Pro anymore.


----------



## 66 galaxie

One of my Explorer pro.
I'll have to get some pics of the custom shop one tomorrow.


----------



## Marshall Mann

Beautiful!!!

You need a Les Paul in there my friend! IMHO of course.

I thought the black one was the custom? What year is it???


----------



## MartyStrat54

Very nice collection of guitars. Love the room as well. Thanks for sharing the guitar porn.


----------



## guitarweasel

Here's mine. 1976 Limited Edition.....It smokes!


----------



## KILLER-WATTS

My '76 RI ....


----------



## Dave666

I think most people on this forum has already seen mine, but here's she again:


----------



## V-man

My Explorer 90 and Explorer 90 Double






I am jealous over that V of yours. What year is that?


----------



## 66 galaxie

Marshall Mann said:


> Beautiful!!!
> 
> You need a Les Paul in there my friend! IMHO of course.
> 
> I thought the black one was the custom? What year is it???



I did have a Les Paul for about a week, I wasn't too happy with it. If I came across a nice one I would love to get one.
The black one is the custom. I want to say it's an 84. I have to learn how to read the serial #s.


----------



## 66 galaxie

V-man said:


> I am jealous over that V of yours. What year is that?



I'm not sure about the year on the V. It's early 80's. It's got a really small neck on it. It's been repainted. It's fairly beat up, but it plays great.


----------



## j2112c

Oh my God what a thread I have hard on - gonna shake it off and post later.


Galaxie:What a collection and the amps too... that tea green/yellow burst is just fantastic bound board too...

Marty: I kept seeing the Explorer on your signature but never saw it - like having a girlfriend we never see... Worth the wait though - when I saw it a while ago I never expected that top on it.

Dave666: ....and of course Daves Explorer 90 - what I love about that is the inlays and board... very tasty - has it come back from the shop yet Dave?


I love explorers!!


----------



## j2112c

Of course my Avatar - 'Hamish':

















It is neck is almost identical if a little slimmer than the 1960's Gibson LP neck as shown:






I did I forget to say 'It's Gorgeous' I think I will just say that again....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVrHm7glxAI]YouTube - j2112c Avatar Hamer Standard.mov[/ame]


----------



## 66 galaxie

Wow! Very nice.
Back in the day my buddy had a Hamer bass like that, just a little more tobacco. Great instruments.


----------



## Ascension

V-man said:


> My Explorer 90 and Explorer 90 Double
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am jealous over that V of yours. What year is that?



I worked for a GIbson Showcase Dealer back in the late 80's and I don't remember those ??
They look cool though.
Closest thing I currently have to an Explorer is the USA Washburn Chicago Custom A-30. There were only a very very small number of the USA's built my guess is less than 100. It's a killer player and an absolute tone machine!!












You can't tell from this photo but the logo is raised and chrome


----------



## MartyStrat54

Love it. We all have some killer guitars. Makes me want to buy another one.


----------



## Michael1987xl

j2112c said:


> Of course my Avatar - 'Hamish':



Every time I see that Hamer I want to cry. 
That is an absolutely awesome guitar.


----------



## j2112c

Michael1987xl said:


> Every time I see that Hamer I want to cry.
> That is an absolutely awesome guitar.



Your avatar has the same effect on me! You would not believe how close to my PC screen I got to gawp at the flashing girl! I left nose prints on the screen!


Many thanks for the nice comment about the guitar. 
It sounds very nice but boy are they hard to find over here, they just do not come onto ebay at all.

Hamer list price is $4000+ and here in the UK Fender withdrew them and so there are no dealers - yes for the imports and I suppose you could ask for a custom if your pockets were deep enough - but no USA's off the shelf here.

I do not want anymore gear but if a Hamer Standard in black with cream binding came up - well I might have to put the Cookie Monster suit on and hire myself for parties to get the money!


----------



## MartyStrat54

How about a Gold Top Explorer? I'd love to get one of those made. All gold hardware. NICE!


----------



## Marshall Mann

MartyStrat54 said:


> Love it. We all have some killer guitars. Makes me want to buy another one.



Yep, this thread is giving me GAS!


----------



## KILLER-WATTS

MartyStrat54 said:


> How about a Gold Top Explorer? I'd love to get one of those made. All gold hardware. NICE!



That'd be mighty purdy fo sho !


----------



## j2112c

Marshall Mann said:


> Yep, this thread is giving me GAS!



Agreed!

I have terrible GAS for this one - you can find it in the Hamer Fan Club Forum. It is a cracker - the lad wants a Korina Vector (I know where there is one) and wants to swap this plus cash - until he gets that deal, or finds a Korina he will not let this one go.

I PM'd him (with probably 20 others!), but he is not letting it go yet - it is like the fit lass at school you have a crush on, fantasize about and never get.

... you then see her 20 years later 2 kids and a fat slug of a husband - and loads of money! B@st@rd!


----------



## 66 galaxie

MartyStrat54 said:


> How about a Gold Top Explorer? I'd love to get one of those made. All gold hardware. NICE!



No kidding! that would be killer! I love Goldtops


----------



## 66 galaxie

Man, I see a lot of nice gutars in here!
Killer Watts, that is wicked. Makes me think of the one Allen Collins played, (without the bar)

I gotta throw up a pic of my Custom Shop. It's a little beat up, but plays good and sounds good.









I cant resist on of my V.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Love the Black Beauty. Super guitar.

I'm too old to wear a Vee anymore. I'll still do the Explorer.


----------



## Marshall Mann

66 galaxie said:


> Man, I see a lot of nice gutars in here!
> Killer Watts, that is wicked. Makes me think of the one Allen Collins played, (without the bar)
> 
> I gotta throw up a pic of my Custom Shop. It's a little beat up, but plays good and sounds good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant resist on of my V.



Beautiful !


----------



## Marshall Mann

j2112c said:


> Agreed!
> 
> I have terrible GAS for this one - you can find it in the Hamer Fan Club Forum. It is a cracker - the lad wants a Korina Vector (I know where there is one) and wants to swap this plus cash - until he gets that deal, or finds a Korina he will not let this one go.
> 
> I PM'd him (with probably 20 others!), but he is not letting it go yet - it is like the fit lass at school you have a crush on, fantasize about and never get.
> 
> ... you then see her 20 years later 2 kids and a fat slug of a husband - and loads of money! B@st@rd!



Very nice JC!

There's a guy here with a wine red 76 Les Paul Custom, It's all I can do not to call him!


----------



## V-man

Ascension said:


> I worked for a GIbson Showcase Dealer back in the late 80's and I don't remember those ??
> They look cool though.



Thanks. They were only around a couple of years (the 90 was 1988 only and the 90 double was 1989-90), and not very common.



MartyStrat54 said:


> Love the Black Beauty. Super guitar.
> 
> I'm too old to wear a Vee anymore. I'll still do the Explorer.



Nonesense! As long as you and I aren't trying to buy the same V, you're never too old, fat, slow etc to rock a V.


----------



## j2112c

All black explorers were sent to give us GAS!!!!

If anyone out there in Marshall forum land ever has a black bound Hamer Standard for sale call me.


GAs gAS gAs GaS!


----------



## bscenefilms

Yeah, at least you can sit with an explorer


----------



## Marshall Mann

Oh man, look what I found! The GAS is almost to much to take!!!

1976 Re Issue Gibson Explorer Electric Guitar


----------



## V-man

bscenefilms said:


> Yeah, at least you can sit with an explorer



Any self-respecting V Owner can sit as comfortably or more so with a V


----------



## j2112c

Marshall Mann said:


> Oh man, look what I found! The GAS is almost to much to take!!!
> 
> 1976 Re Issue Gibson Explorer Electric Guitar



Another tasty morsel!
Fitted with active EMG's - it sounds like it would be a rock monster.
Looks nice that one

gas gas gas breathe M Mann breathe buddy!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Marshall Mann said:


> Oh man, look what I found! The GAS is almost to much to take!!!
> 
> 1976 Re Issue Gibson Explorer Electric Guitar



As long as it's not someone looking to sell a Chinese fake. You really have to be up on that nowadays. They're everywhere at those "too good to be true prices."


----------



## MartyStrat54

j2112c said:


> All black explorers were sent to give us GAS!!!!
> 
> If anyone out there in Marshall forum land ever has a black bound Hamer Standard for sale call me.
> 
> 
> GAs gAS gAs GaS!



Nice. Black with a cream binding? White wouldn't look as classy.


----------



## j2112c

MartyStrat54 said:


> Nice. Black with a cream binding? White wouldn't look as classy.



Yeah you got it cream binding! Body AND board - God if I had the pennies to get Hamer to custom one of these for me I may be tempted to sell everything (bar the pink stack of course) - I am gassing badly for one just like this one Allison Roberston uses!

I am getting hard and I don't know if it is her or the guitar... sadly I thnk it may be the guitar!






Oh any excuse here is another....











Before anyone asks I think she just recently got married and she plays in the band The Donnas (and not as in Kebab)

Here is the explorer in action

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEdm7eF9ugk[/ame]


----------



## j2112c

... and here is an interesting one Gary Moores Hamer Explorer very rare natural finish.


----------



## j2112c

Hey Lads found one! 

Asked the guy to get back to me but I am not sure I will get hold of him before I go away... but if he does and is serious I will have this baby shipped from Canada - it just makes you want to cry!!


----------



## tonefreak

you better hope I don't get the gps coordinates of the ship or plane that flies/ships that thing across the pond...

I'll send in the navy seals to bring me that guitar...

lol


----------



## Marshall Mann

Thats a beauty JC!!

Keep on him!!!!


----------



## Marshall Mann

MartyStrat54 said:


> As long as it's not someone looking to sell a Chinese fake. You really have to be up on that nowadays. They're everywhere at those "too good to be true prices."



Yep. The fake explorers are a bit harder to spot than an LP.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well John, maybe you "creamed" a little too much ya think? That one has white bindings and I still say it is a winner. Did he say what pickups were in it?


----------



## j2112c

MartyStrat54 said:


> Well John, maybe you "creamed" a little too much ya think? That one has white bindings and I still say it is a winner. Did he say what pickups were in it?



Yes cream would have been ideal - they do not yellow in the pubs anymore as nobody is allowed to smoke in the bars in the UK anymore one factor to naturally creaming them - it is only a year 2000 so it may discolour yellow/cream in time.

I dropped an email to him saying if he can get me PayPal bill and shipping we could sort it this week before I go away for a month. No response yet. Someone else was on to him but he did not respond before that guy went on holiday - so it is sitting there. So no idea on the pick ups.

If he is serious and we can agree a deal fine (and my Marshall 2061x is a step closer to the door!) - if not there will be another I am sure.


All I need is an Allison Robertson to be in the deal!


----------



## j2112c

Update, he got back to me, shipping is high and could be a deal killer, but in answer to Marty it has a Double creme Dimarzio PAF in the bridge 4-digit style, it originally had a black Duncan 59 which I guess he still has.

I do not know what is in the front another DiMarzio, but not sure which one.


----------



## javier pintos

wow less than a week and already two pages and a couple of purchases!!! i´m glad i got an explorer, been playing round with it only a couple of days and had to go on travel so really i just got chance to play it like 3 hrs during the weekend what a killer tone i´m getting, it does clean up with the volume and it gets mean when increasing it

just got to get some strap locks soon

here´s my cherry






the entire family, hey get to see my amp is happy and smiling?, also see that night stand?, is my wifes night stand she let´s me keep it all in our berdoom, that way i can get all the porn right in there while getting horny jajajja






here´s one showing the chery grain






cant leave the paulita out





this is the one my dad and mom gave me that started this whole thing out
it´s got all dimarzio rail pups now






and this one is my first born guitar but i use it to travel is an ibanez mikro, this things rock for the price!!!


----------



## j2112c

Hey Javier nice to see big photos of your latest edition - that is looking good!

How are finding it - they really do clean up don't they? They are really warm clean, The Edge isn't complaining anyway! Congrats on the new guitar!


----------



## javier pintos

yeap really nice, i have a tascam recorder/trainer and usually whn i have dist on it is dist on every setting, but with the exp it cleans up very nice, my dsl is happy, i can be playing on the lead channel and it still cleans very nice, i´ll see how it gets when i do the R30 mod and the R12 also, not so much my avt, it sounds a bit nasal, but i think is the settings on it and or the speakers, i´ll have to tweek it a bit so it can accomodate every guitar

anyone knows of a kiler speaker for my avt that has a killer price and 100+ dbs at 4 ohms?, don´t wanna loose watts on it and an external cab is not an option anymore, i just basically want to take it when the 4x12 and the head is too much, perhaps i just havve to post this last part on the speakers thread to avoid hijacking the exp tread


----------



## MartyStrat54

j2112c said:


> Hey Javier nice to see big photos of your latest edition - that is looking good!
> 
> How are finding it - they really do clean up don't they? They are really warm clean, The Edge isn't complaining anyway! Congrats on the new guitar!



Well a 500T is clean when it is turned all the way down. 

The PAF in the bridge? I've heard of people doing that. It's a real smooth sound.

Being that I'm more raunchy, I will stick with something hotter in the bridge position.


----------



## j2112c

MartyStrat54 said:


> Well a 500T is clean when it is turned all the way down.
> 
> The PAF in the bridge? I've heard of people doing that. It's a real smooth sound.
> 
> Being that I'm more raunchy, I will stick with something hotter in the bridge position.



Ah yes of course you Gibson Boys have 500T's . Sorry I have mild Seymour 59's... which on a high gain amp like the JVM410 are perfect.


----------



## KILLER-WATTS

j2112c said:


> Ah yes of course you Gibson Boys have 500T's . Sorry I have mild Seymour 59's... which on a high gain amp like the JVM410 are perfect.



Mine came with 500T's and I thought they were horrible , way too hot for my liking so I swapped them out for a Alnico Pro II in the neck and a Gibson 498T in the bridge and I was more than happy with that combination .


----------



## j2112c

KILLER-WATTS said:


> Mine came with 500T's and I thought they were horrible , way too hot for my liking so I swapped them out for a Alnico Pro II in the neck and a Gibson 498T in the bridge and I was more than happy with that combination .



Really? That is interesting because at one time I thought I would put hotter pick up in the bridge, but decided that the JVM gives the boost and beans - the milder pick ups allowed more of the guitar to come through with less compression - so I stuck with stock and pleased I did.

I think if I had a lower gain amp then I would boost it upfront, before putting hotter pick ups in a guitar now - everytime.


----------



## KILLER-WATTS

j2112c said:


> Really? That is interesting because at one time I thought I would put hotter pick up in the bridge, but decided that the JVM gives the boost and beans - the milder pick ups allowed more of the guitar to come through with less compression - so I stuck with stock and pleased I did.
> 
> I think if I had a lower gain amp then I would boost it upfront, before putting hotter pick ups in a guitar now - everytime.





That's exactly what I wanted the guitar to do John , I wanted the sound of all that wood to come through too .. not just the screamingly cold tone of the 500T . I have found that as a rule I generally don't like ceramic pickups , I much prefer Alnico 2 or 5 . The 498T is a great sounding pickup , not too hot and not too weak , it's on par i'd say with a SD JB .


----------



## j2112c

This one is just SiCk!!!

Made in 2007 sold on Fleabay 2009 - I don't know what it went for except over $2225 possibly way over.

The lady is the guys wife so watch what you say about her he might be a forum member!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Actually Mr. John, I would really like to put something else in the Explorer besides the 498/500 set up. I would probably be happy with a Distortion Plus in the bridge and a (bridge) PAF in the neck.

I can't see the knobs or selector switch on the quilt top?


----------



## j2112c

MartyStrat54 said:


> Actually Mr. John, I would really like to put something else in the Explorer besides the 498/500 set up. I would probably be happy with a Distortion Plus in the bridge and a (bridge) PAF in the neck.
> 
> I can't see the knobs or selector switch on the quilt top?



Yes the quilt is epic isn't it!:eek2::eek2:


I saw your thread on hot passives, it was a very good thread that one.
Is that what you decided based on what people said on the thread?
I know you wanted to make The Hellraiser a sledgehammer.

With your customised 2203/2204's do you not think that such a high output pickup will (whisper it) maybe be too much and simply compress it further? 

Do you think you will gain much tone? I am not so sure you know Marty, I have a Buddy Blaze here (The Cookie Monster!) and though not an accurate rating of output it is 15+ and it spits fire.
It is a Dean Blazebucker and on a lower gain amp it helps (but I would still rather use a pedel to boost if I need or different tubes).
However on a high gain amp - like your beasts - it is not that noticable except the sound is more compressed.

You must let us know how you find it.


----------



## j2112c

Useless Explorer Fact of The Day - I had the chance a few years ago to buy one of Mathias Jabs Explorers, it was one of a batch of 3 in white - custom shop, no stripe on it but custom shop certificate saying one of three for Jabs. I have to say the build for him was in a different league to some of the LP's coming off the factory floor, it looked real as the build was cracking.

I have feeling it was a 90 and it was being sold by one of the road crew - I hope Jabs knew! Apparently Jabs kept one - let the other two go.

I think if I was a star I would do that always get three keep the best sell the other two!

Does that go for groupies too..? doh sorry no other way around keep two let one go!



Here is some Explorer porn early Def Lep:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGUWx3ocSdA[/ame]


----------



## 66 galaxie

Cool tune, cool guitar.


----------



## Marshall Mann

I always liked Pete Willis' playing.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

That quilt is awesome. Just incredible. I love maple.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Yeah, that quilt is crazy.
Looks like you could go swimming in it.


----------



## javier pintos

Who cares about the woman. Those are some incredible works of art.[/QUOTE]

well he did ended up letting go the explorer and kept the wife hahahaha so i guess he does


----------



## j2112c

Well I have run really late in setting off for my trip away (crap stuff not holiday) if I don't get the rest of my stuff packed in the next half hour I am best setting off early morning.....


..... and what pray tell has kept me hanging around..... GASSSSSSSSSSS that is what!


Yup! Sorted!!
This black baby is now paid for and I hope to see it in my mits early next month! I managed to get hold of the lad selling it we agreed a price and all (I hope) is well with the world!

It is a little worrying though as you just hope it will arrive! Any tips on restoring small paint chips let me know - I know people like them reliced but there is a small bang on the fin that I would like sorted out.

Fins always get banged as they stick out behind you. Allison Robertson was not involved in the deal - what a shame.
















Not included in the sale unfortunately!!


----------



## KILLER-WATTS

Congrats on the purchase John , that really is a sweet lookin axe with the cream binding and pickups .. you can touch up that little ding with some black model paint picked up at a hobby store .


----------



## drybone

Love my 76. Bought it in 80? for $400.00


----------



## javier pintos

great news on the purchase, don´t know about retoring small dnets but there are some car paint bottles that come with small applicators that sell at dealers, i know at least of chrysler, you can get one for like 10 us dls might be worth to look at, and for all i know they are laquer


----------



## 66 galaxie

Congrats on the purchase!
Hope it makes it to you ok.
It looks like a killer guitar.


----------



## javier pintos

j2112c said:


> Any tips on restoring small paint chips let me know - I know people like them reliced but there is a small bang on the fin that I would like sorted out.
> 
> 
> hey dude i found this they have black and clear for like 9 dls each so i guess you can try them out
> 
> Guitar ReRanch Touch Up Pens


----------



## j2112c

javier pintos said:


> j2112c said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips on restoring small paint chips let me know - I know people like them reliced but there is a small bang on the fin that I would like sorted out.
> 
> 
> hey dude i found this they have black and clear for like 9 dls each so i guess you can try them out
> 
> Guitar ReRanch Touch Up Pens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Javier, many thanks for the link!
Click to expand...


----------



## MartyStrat54

No Allison? WTF? She could be my third wife anytime. At least she would not complain about all of my amps.


----------



## j2112c

MartyStrat54 said:


> No Allison? WTF? She could be my third wife anytime. At least she would not complain about all of my amps.



Marty, I understand she is 'ding dong!' though somehow she does not look like the kind of girl to work that Dutch oven of yours hard.
If you were lucky though she might work you hard!


----------



## KILLER-WATTS

j2112c said:


> Marty, I understand she is 'ding dong!' though somehow she does not look like the kind of girl to work that Dutch oven of yours hard.
> If you were lucky though she might work you hard!




Ding Dong ? does that mean what I think it does ? where there's not any "dong" at all ? :Ohno:


----------



## javier pintos

KILLER-WATTS said:


> Ding Dong ? does that mean what I think it does ? where there's not any "dong" at all ? :Ohno:


 
hey totally lost here you guys, do you mean she´s a Le-vi´s?


----------



## jcmjmp

This is my explorer:

















Non-grain filled nitro finish, Honduan Mahogany with 1/2" Black Limba top.


----------



## Dave666

@jcmjmp: That is one fine explorer, a custom made guitar?


----------



## 66 galaxie

Very detailed!
Cool guitar.


----------



## jcmjmp

Dave666 said:


> @jcmjmp: That is one fine explorer, a custom made guitar?



Yup! That's one of the guitars I made myself. 12" fretboard radius, Steinberger tuners, Cocobolo fretboard with maple/cocobolo binding. 

It plays great and looks pretty cool too.


----------



## javier pintos

jcmjmp said:


> Yup! That's one of the guitars I made myself. 12" fretboard radius, Steinberger tuners, Cocobolo fretboard with maple/cocobolo binding.
> 
> It plays great and looks pretty cool too.


 

naaahhh what you said your ddress is??', now seriously that is one nice piece of wood!!!! congrats on building such a beauty


----------



## watchtheskies

jcmjmp said:


> This is my explorer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non-grain filled nitro finish, Honduan Mahogany with 1/2" Black Limba top.



now that is a sexy piece of wood , is that body slightly bigger than a standard gibson explorer?


----------



## MartyStrat54

I like the small details like the matching wood pickup covers and the wood truss rod cover. Wow. What a beauty. Now is that called a spalted wood top, or is it something else? What is the scale length?


----------



## Tommy Boy

Bought mine in 1988 at now-defunct Darryl Steurmer's Guitar in Milwaukee. Shipped it back to Denver, only to discover the airline mishandled it and cracked the neck (at the nut). Had it fixed in Denver by some crazy dude who did a nice job and the guitar plays great. Later decided to have the original cream color stripped and refinished the guitar to look more Korina-like. Most recently changed out the pickups for Seymour Duncan '59 in the neck and Pearly Gates in the bridge.


----------



## javier pintos

well i have not yet had the time to properly play my cherry pop , but last night played a bit at low volume, on my DSl with the gain at noon on the classic at clean some wiskey on my belly and a bit of acdc man do i like the tone of it, pushed a bit with a coolcat clean OD peddal and it is what i was looking for, changed to lead channel, off the COD, all the volume on the guitar and hit some scorpions

man i really dig the tone of it, rolling back the volume cleans very nice and i feel i get a very good wood tone out of it on both the bridge and neck, perhaps beign at very low volume on the amp helps but i guess the PUPs even they are hot do not hide the wood tone of it when droping the volume a bit, and when you´r all out for dist they are already there, at least that´s how i´m feeling

if i could only have the dextresity with a bit of talent this babe will sound awesome!!!


----------



## javier pintos

how prone are the PUPs to get damaged with no covers?shall i get a cover for them?


----------



## j2112c

javier pintos said:


> well i have not yet had the time to properly play my cherry pop , but last night played a bit at low volume, on my DSl with the gain at noon on the classic at clean some wiskey on my belly and a bit of acdc man do i like the tone of it, pushed a bit with a coolcat clean OD peddal and it is what i was looking for, changed to lead channel, off the COD, all the volume on the guitar and hit some scorpions
> 
> man i really dig the tone of it, rolling back the volume cleans very nice and i feel i get a very good wood tone out of it on both the bridge and neck, perhaps beign at very low volume on the amp helps but i guess the PUPs even they are hot do not hide the wood tone of it when droping the volume a bit, and when you´r all out for dist they are already there, at least that´s how i´m feeling
> 
> if i could only have the dextresity with a bit of talent this babe will sound awesome!!!



Hey Javier good to hear you are happy with your new baby! Crank that amp!!


----------



## 66 galaxie

javier pintos said:


> how prone are the PUPs to get damaged with no covers?shall i get a cover for them?



I wouldn't bother.


----------



## cptnkrunch

I used to have a Standard just like j2112c has but with ebony fretboard and a kahler(the only thing I didn't like about it). I moved a 150 miles away from Denver and left it with a friend (I thought) because I had absolutely no room to fit in my truck, it had a large flight case, told him I would be back for it in about 6 weeks......the fucker pawned it and didn't pay the $10 dollar interest before 30 days to keep it from being sold.....well I call him to get it and yeah he tells me the story...to this day I'm still not sure what I would do to him if I saw him again but I'm thinking it would not be a good scene. It cost me about $3k with flight case and options, I saved two yrs for this guitar, a shit load of money in 80-81 for a 17 or 18 yr old and waited 6 mo for them to make it, back then one guy made the whole guitar. If anyone knows the whereabouts of a sunburst Standard #698 please contact me I would love to work a deal...It was my baby and had incredible tone and I miss it much..it was sold legally so whoever has it has done nothing wrong. Some day I hope to have another but it's really one of those irreplaceable things ya know. The real kicker is, he did it to pay his 24yr old girlfriend that had 5 kids rent who he broke up with soon after. ARGHHHHH


----------



## tonefreak

DUDE! that sucks

kinda like the guy who was putting restoring my dad's old Ford Maverick, who suddenly went out of business and took the car with him...


----------



## jcmjmp

MartyStrat54 said:


> I like the small details like the matching wood pickup covers and the wood truss rod cover. Wow. What a beauty. Now is that called a spalted wood top, or is it something else? What is the scale length?



Its black limba (korina). Its a soft wood. 
24.75 scale length
the body dimensions are identical to a gibson but the mine is thicker.


----------



## cptnkrunch

tonefreak said:


> DUDE! that sucks
> 
> kinda like the guy who was putting restoring my dad's old Ford Maverick, who suddenly went out of business and took the car with him...


Yep..it's even way beyond sucks. My 79 LP had been stolen a couple of yrs before this happened and they were both my babies. A few yrs ago I had a friend that was having an $80K custom Harley built for him paid in full and the dudes building it disappeared over night. Sorry to hear about your Dad's ford, I know how he feels. Some people are a total waste of the air they breath.
On a more positive note does anyone know of a company that sells quality and reasonably priced set neck Explorer kits? I'm thinking about putting one together on a budget. I love the balance, heal design and the deeper cutaway of the Explorer it's my fav axe...my 79 LP custom became my backup axe after I got my Hamer. I do still have my early 80's Hamer Scarab a 71 Guild F-512 and my 82 ANV. JCM 800 stack thankfully. Info on kits or reasonable builders for an Explorer would be appreciated. You can PM me so I don't hijack the thread.


----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## javier pintos

hey axa you have great taste on that cherry one hahahah my babe´s twin (both amp and guitar) at NC, hey by the way i spent a year at Fayetteville NC once, great place to be a sophomore way back then!!!


----------



## Spirit

So this is NOT a Ford Explorer thread then?.......Damn I was so looking forward to chatting about my EX! LOl


----------



## Dave666

Here more pics of my Explorer 90
I'll tell you, that guitar kicks ass, the only thing is, I was in quest maybe changing the PU to a Dimarzio super "D", the Bill Lawrence Design is great but lacks a bit of growl on the rhythmstrings, but when you hit a note on the lead strings, the tone is there, very rich, full sounding with lots of harmonics.
Maybe the first thing to do is put on a string set with heavy bottoms....
And see what happens











Ow, maybe a pic of my first 'real' guitar, no, just kiddin', it was my second guitar, but that guitar was with me through a very dark period in my youth, and I learned almost every song of the first 3 Metallica LP's on it...
Sorry 'cause that's not a Explorer, but I felt it needed a place on this forum....
I play her from time to time at home, not in a band, 'cause she's neckheavy as hell!!!!!


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

Dave666 said:


>



I'd definately get rid of the stickers, get a knob for the lowest pot and get an EMG neck puckup in it. Then I'd wire it so I could use both knobs as volume knobs. One for the neck pickup, and the other one for the bridge pickup. So you can blend both pickups.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hey I'm glad this thread has expanded a little bit. My Explorer has the 498/500 pickups. I don't like them that much. They are more for metal and I don't play metal. I am looking for something geared towards hot rod blues and classic rock.

I would like something that would be considered a moderate pickup with more definition and sustain (less magnet pull). I've been considering an Air Norton in the neck and an Air Zone in the bridge.

Any info is appreciated.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Hey Marty,
How about a JB in the bridge?
I had one in an Explorer and I dug it.


----------



## Diocletian

Hope this counts!  




P1010009 by stormwatch1977, on Flickr






P1010010 by stormwatch1977, on Flickr


----------



## MartyStrat54

It counts. Close enough.


----------



## j2112c

Diocletian said:


> Hope this counts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1010009 by stormwatch1977, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1010010 by stormwatch1977, on Flickr



Oh yes yes yes! Churchill dog impression.
I like your soloist too, very nice - same finish as on my Randy Rhodes.


----------



## j2112c

Two days to go and my Hamer in Cream and Black is delivered. 
It took a while to get through customs but all taxes paid it is now in Newport sorting office for a Monday delivery - I cannot wait!!

It is only 20 miles away now!

Nice to be back home for broadband speeds and big screen after so long trying to keep up with you guys on a crashing iPhone!! soooooooo pleased to be home for two months!

Now.... Wheres my pig? A man has needs when he gets home!


----------



## MartyStrat54

So close, yet so far away. Countless songs have been written on this. The love is there, but so is the distance. Please, please, bring me my new guitar...in one piece, like as described.

They'll pull up in a luxury car and tell you that you are getting a special, one-of-a-kind delivery. Only the very best for your shipped item.


----------



## Diocletian

j2112c said:


> Oh yes yes yes! Churchill dog impression.
> I like your soloist too, very nice - same finish as on my Randy Rhodes.



Thanks man. 

You have a Rhoads in natural finish? I'm a member of the Jackson forum and I don't know if I've ever seen one like that. DO you have a pic anywhere?
I used to have an RR3 but never bonded with it. The SL3 is the best guitar I've ever played though!


----------



## j2112c

MartyStrat54 said:


> So close, yet so far away. Countless songs have been written on this. The love is there, but so is the distance. Please, please, bring me my new guitar...in one piece, like as described.
> 
> They'll pull up in a luxury car and tell you that you are getting a special, one-of-a-kind delivery. Only the very best for your shipped item.



Oh Marty if that were only the case... Royal Mail ParcelForce (or ParcelFarce as I call them are dysfunctional!) it probably has been thrown all around the depot and stacked upon with 200 kg pallets!


Diocletion select series Rhodes.
I am a member of the CJF too... it is not a bad forum, some wild guitar collections on there... like the guy with 20 RR's of different types all Custom Shop jobs!






Christmas is Tomorrow...Christmas is Tomorrow...Christmas is Tomorrow...Christmas is Tomorrow...Christmas is Tomorrow...Christmas is Tomorrow...Christmas is Tomorrow...:Ohno::Ohno::Ohno::Ohno:


----------



## Dave666

j2112c said:


> Oh Marty if that were only the case... Royal Mail ParcelForce (or ParcelFarce as I call them are dysfunctional!) it probably has been thrown all around the depot and stacked upon with 200 kg pallets!
> 
> 
> Diocletion select series Rhodes.
> I am a member of the CJF too... it is not a bad forum, some wild guitar collections on there... like the guy with 20 RR's of different types all Custom Shop jobs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas is Tomorrow...Christmas is Tomorrow...Christmas is Tomorrow...Christmas is Tomorrow...Christmas is Tomorrow...Christmas is Tomorrow...Christmas is Tomorrow...:Ohno::Ohno::Ohno::Ohno:



I allways liked the Rhoads in a natural finish, looks awesome....
Good luck with your Hamer, please post pics when you can


----------



## j2112c

Dave666 said:


> I allways liked the Rhoads in a natural finish, looks awesome....
> Good luck with your Hamer, please post pics when you can



Yes thanks Dave, will post photos when I get it.
I hope the post office did not bugger it up and it is in one piece!:Ohno:


----------



## Diocletian

That Rhoads is awesome! If I had more hair, and more cash, I'd have one exactly like that!


----------



## BluesRocker

I have always wanted an explorer. But I have to wait a while before I can get one. Spent too much money the past week.


----------



## 66 galaxie

j2112c said:


> Yes thanks Dave, will post photos when I get it.
> I hope the post office did not bugger it up and it is in one piece!:Ohno:



Very nice guitar there sir 
Cant wait to see your new one!


----------



## Marshall Mann

Nice John!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I just got my Explorer. Its the New Century Explorer.


----------



## j2112c

Whoaaa! Rock On!

That will look wild on stage with the mirror finish, nice!

Photo with the headstock too so I can see the whole guitar?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

j2112c said:


> Whoaaa! Rock On!
> 
> That will look wild on stage with the mirror finish, nice!
> 
> Photo with the headstock too so I can see the whole guitar?



OK.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

For you John


----------



## j2112c

Oh God thats very neat, I like the the chromed truss cover and black tone knobs on mirror chrome. Monster huh?
Wild looker. 

It looks very tasty are you happy with it?
What does it sound like?:cool2:


----------



## longfxukxnhair

j2112c said:


> Oh God thats very neat, I like the the chromed truss cover and black tone knobs on mirror chrome. Monster huh?
> Wild looker.
> 
> It looks very tasty are you happy with it?
> What does it sound like?:cool2:



Shes beautiful! I have been a LP man so this is a change for me. A big change. Im still (pardon the choice of word) exploring it. Much different feeling and tone from a LP. But the neck feels the same. So that throws me off. I grab it and expect to hear that LP sound Im use to. But she has a great chug.

Do you really like it? I remember when they came out but never knew any one who had one. This was a huge gamble on my part and I feel it paid off well.


----------



## j2112c

longfxukxnhair said:


> I grab it and expect to hear that LP sound Im use to. But she has a great chug.



Yes I now as from today have two explorers (Hamers) and both have that 'ChuG' good description...
I know that because of the crown inlays and sunburst finish on one Hamer many people mail me to say - it is like an LP in a cool shape I want one and I say it does not sound like a LP, don't be planning on the LP tone.

..but really they are as you say completely different and have that 'ChuG' bottom end.




longfxukxnhair said:


> Do you really like it?



Is it an Explorer? Is it Black 'n' Chrome? Do I have an Explorer Avatar? Is the Avatar Black 'n' Chrome? Do bears cr@p in the woods? Is a Sandcrabs Arse Water tight? Hell yeah its Mega!

It will be a bugger to keep fingerprint free though.......


----------



## longfxukxnhair

j2112c said:


> Yes I now as from today have two explorers (Hamers) and both have that 'ChuG' good description...
> I know that because of the crown inlays and sunburst finish on one Hamer many people mail me to say - it is like an LP in a cool shape I want one and I say it does not sound like a LP, don't be planning on the LP tone.
> 
> ..but really they are as you say completely different and have that 'ChuG' bottom end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it an Explorer? Is it Black 'n' Chrome? Do I have an Explorer Avatar? Is the Avatar Black 'n' Chrome? Do bears cr@p in the woods? Is a Sandcrabs Arse Water tight? Hell yeah its Mega!




That chug was the first thing I noticed. I jumps out and grabs you.

Now I want a Voodoo Explorer. And there is one on Evilbay. Its currently over $1000


----------



## j2112c

I will have to google an image of the Voodoo Explorer I have not seen one, I am a little out of date.

Checked it out... it is a strange one with the red in the grain and knobs. Wonder how they did that.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

j2112c said:


> I will have to google an image of the Voodoo Explorer I have not seen one, I am a little out of date.
> 
> Checked it out... it is a strange one with the red in the grain and knobs. Wonder how they did that.



I have the LP Voodoo. Its a red filler that is hand rubbed (I think) into the grain before they lacquer it.


----------



## Lane Sparber

My new baby - a 1984 Ibanez DT-555. John C suggested I post this pic in this thread, so here you have it!

The full story behind this axe (and more pics) can be found here, if you're curious:

http://www.marshallforum.com/guitars/18184-ontek-glieben-flauchen-globen.html



-Lane


----------



## j2112c

Thanks for posting Lane, looking good, makes you wanna play the riff from Photograph!

ah any excuse for yet more explorer porn:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvNOZegkVXo&feature=related]YouTube - Def Leppard - Rock Of Ages (1983)[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Lane Sparber said:


> My new baby - a 1984 Ibanez DT-555. John C suggested I post this pic in this thread, so here you have it!
> 
> The full story behind this axe (and more pics) can be found here, if you're curious:
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/guitars/18184-ontek-glieben-flauchen-globen.html
> 
> 
> 
> -Lane



A Destroyer is on my short list. Just like yours. With the 3 p'ups. Nice looking axe Lane


----------



## j2112c

Some Dio covers to show the sound of the Pink Stack and my new Hamer Standard Custom that landed yesterday from Canada all in one piece.... all as described... I bonded with it yesterday.

Sorry guys, but both solos got a bit mashed at the ends, but I really wanted to get the sound of the Pink Stack and new Hamer up there regardless of how half cocked I was today.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mt7186svi9c]YouTube - cHuG!!! Dio Covers[/ame]


----------



## Diocletian

Nice soling man! You made that look easy, and I know fine well it certainly ain't!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Diocletian said:


> Nice soling man! You made that look easy, and I know fine well it certainly ain't!



+10000000000000

Good job and monster tone!


----------



## j2112c

Thanks guys, just gotta love the cHug!

Meaty sound from stack and explorer, the explorers just seem to give a ton of bassy resonance... that really shows playing clean too... hardly a Jazz guitar but they are very warm sounding.


----------



## Riffraff

Here's my '81 Ibanez DT400CS (I bought it new back in '81)
Mahogany body, Set neck, made in Japan. 
There aren't too many of these around.

The only thing I've changed are the electronics:
SD C5 Bridge & SD '59 neck
500K CTS pots

Sadly, I'm going to have to sell it. I saw two go for $1,100 on Ebay earlier this year but I would probably let her go for $650. It sucks but I really need the cash. My ex screwed up our taxes the last year we were married and I just an early xmas present from the IRS. It was the 2nd major mistake she made on them, they caught the first one. She claimed they were Turbo tax mistakes but I think the greedy bitch was just trying to get a larger return. I'll probably get audited next with my luck.


----------



## watchtheskies

j2112c said:


> Some Dio covers to show the sound of the Pink Stack and my new Hamer Standard Custom that landed yesterday from Canada all in one piece.... all as described... I bonded with it yesterday.
> 
> Sorry guys, but both solos got a bit mashed at the ends, but I really wanted to get the sound of the Pink Stack and new Hamer up there regardless of how half cocked I was today.
> 
> 
> YouTube - cHuG!!! Dio Covers



ahhh nothing beats a room full of pink cHuG


----------



## j2112c

watchtheskies said:


> ahhh nothing beats a room full of pink cHuG



 ..ooh... er... missus!!!




Wow... somebody is bound to give that Ibanez a home.... bloody hell I feel lucky I am just far enough away from you (UK) and so close to a recent purchase (Hamer) that I am not tempted!!

What a shame it has to be sold though, especially as it has journeyed with you from 1981... sympathies mate.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Riffraff said:


> Here's my '81 Ibanez DT420CS (I bought it new back in '81)
> Mahogany body, Set neck, made in Japan.
> There aren't too many of these around.
> 
> The only thing I've changed are the electronics:
> SD C5 Bridge & SD '59 neck
> 500K CTS pots
> 
> Sadly, I'm going to have to sell it. I saw two go for $1,100 on Ebay earlier this year but I would probably let her go for $650. It sucks but I really need the cash. My Ex screwed up our taxes the last year we were together and I just an early xmas present from the IRS. It was the 2nd major mistake she made on them, they caught the first one. I'll probably get audited next.



WOW! That is beautiful. You got me considering....................


----------



## j2112c

longfxukxnhair said:


> WOW! That is beautiful. You got me considering....................



I am not surprised that looks very nice - I have not seen one out of painted colours myself.. though I am no Destroyer expert...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

j2112c said:


> I am not surprised that looks very nice - I have not seen one out of painted colours myself.. though I am no Destroyer expert...



I agree. Most that I have seen are red or black


----------



## j2112c

longfxukxnhair said:


> I agree. Most that I have seen are red or black



Exactly.
Those are all I have ever seen for early ones.

Though there were a few later Destroyer 2's that were marketed in various ways I have not seen early ones like this '81 like that.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

j2112c said:


> Exactly.
> Those are all I have ever seen for early ones.
> 
> Though there were a few later Destroyer 2's that were marketed in various ways I have not seen early ones like this '81 like that.



That is a sweet looking Destroyer.


----------



## j2112c

Yup! Wanna beer?
Always good to have a beer n hand when contempating another guitar,


(I can almost imagine you walking around it, sucking your teeth, umming and ahhhing) GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSS ATTACK!!!!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

j2112c said:


> Yup! Wanna beer?
> Always good to have a beer n hand when contempating another guitar,
> 
> 
> (I can almost imagine you walking around it, sucking your teeth, umming and ahhhing) GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSS ATTACK!!!!!



Ill need the beer but not for me. My better half will need it. LOL Good thing we have our own money/accounts. Funny thing is I created a thread at the start of the new year titled Happy New Gear. In the thread I asked others what they hoped to buy this year. I listed what I wanted. Not sure I touched anything on that list and now its growing. LOL Damn GAS!


----------



## j2112c

longfxukxnhair said:


> Ill need the beer but not for me. My better half will need it. LOL Good thing we have our own money/accounts. Funny thing is I created a thread at the start of the new year titled Happy New Gear. In the thread I asked others what they hoped to buy this year. I listed what I wanted. Not sure I touched anything on that list and now its growing. LOL Damn GAS!



Yes, I saw your thread, but it is always the unexpected 'finds' like this that give the most pleasure...!
Creative accounting was invented for moments just like this... 2010 it is a guitar in 1320 it was a new hunting bow! We always need to GAS for something it is just natural... accept it, feel no guilt!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

j2112c said:


> Yes, I saw your thread, but it is always the unexpected 'finds' like this that give the most pleasure...!
> Creative accounting was invented for moments just like this... 2010 it is a guitar in 1320 it was a new hunting bow! We always need to GAS for something it is just natural... accept it, feel no guilt!



Words to live by!


----------



## j2112c

Well... for no other reason than this is an Explorer Thread and I love Explorers... here are a few Explorer Porn Clips...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEdm7eF9ugk&feature=related]YouTube - The Donnas - Allison Robertson Who Invited You solo[/ame]

I like this band just bought a couple of their albums:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Cpq0OZgT8g]YouTube - Crucified Barbara - Bad Hangover[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ooHt8Pa8Bg&feature=related]YouTube - CRUCIFIED BARBARA Killer On His Knees Play Me Hard Live Tarbes (La Gespe) 28/11/09[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFkbSAH7yb4&feature=related]YouTube - Cheap Trick - Dream Police[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNlbxP_7b98[/ame]


----------



## Lane Sparber

longfxukxnhair said:


> A Destroyer is on my short list. Just like yours. With the 3 p'ups. Nice looking axe Lane



Thanks, man! Much appreciated. It sure was a long time coming (27 years!!).

-Lane


----------



## 66 galaxie

longfxukxnhair said:


> I just got my Explorer. Its the New Century Explorer.



Wow, that is sweet!


----------



## 66 galaxie

j2112c said:


> Some Dio covers to show the sound of the Pink Stack and my new Hamer Standard Custom that landed yesterday from Canada all in one piece.... all as described... I bonded with it yesterday.
> 
> Sorry guys, but both solos got a bit mashed at the ends, but I really wanted to get the sound of the Pink Stack and new Hamer up there regardless of how half cocked I was today.
> 
> 
> YouTube - cHuG!!! Dio Covers



John, love the new guitar. I'm jealous!


----------



## 66 galaxie

Riffraff said:


> Here's my '81 Ibanez DT420CS (I bought it new back in '81)
> Mahogany body, Set neck, made in Japan.
> There aren't too many of these around.
> 
> The only thing I've changed are the electronics:
> SD C5 Bridge & SD '59 neck
> 500K CTS pots
> 
> Sadly, I'm going to have to sell it. I saw two go for $1,100 on Ebay earlier this year but I would probably let her go for $650. It sucks but I really need the cash. My Ex screwed up our taxes the last year we were together and I just an early xmas present from the IRS. It was the 2nd major mistake she made on them, they caught the first one. I'll probably get audited next.




That's a killer guitar, love the flame.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

66 galaxie said:


> Wow, that is sweet!



Thx 66


----------



## j2112c

66 galaxie said:


> John, love the new guitar. I'm jealous!



Ah, you see I know you are partial to black explorers (with that nice custom shop of yours) along with Lanes Destroyer black seems to be the new... er black!

I like the thread mate, it is a good one.. 5 pages already. Blimey!


----------



## Lane Sparber

j2112c said:


> Ah, you see I know you are partial to black explorers (with that nice custom shop of yours) along with Lanes Destroyer black seems to be the new... er black!
> 
> I like the thread mate, it is a good one.. 5 pages already. Blimey!



John - the next time you're in NYC, hit me up! I think that DT-555 would look good on you! Bring your wrist bands!! 

-Lane


----------



## Riffraff

longfxukxnhair said:


> I agree. Most that I have seen are red or black



Yeah, I've only seen a few of these in the last 29 years. Here is the spec sheet on it. Some guy posted it on the Ibanez Forum. He is a Destroyer nut and had 7 of them. He flipped over this when I posted a picture of it but you aren't allowed to sell on that site and it was a year ago and I wasn't ready to let it go. Unfortunately things got worse and now I'm having trouble finding a reason to keep it. It's a cool guitar and plays like a dream but I haven't really picked it up many times in the last 10 years. When I bought it I was shopping for a Lester or a Strat. I didn't really want an Ibanez, I was determined to get a Gibson or a Fender but it looked so damn nice hanging on the wall that I just had to try it. Once I got it in my hands I knew it was the one. It out played everything else I tried so I grabbed it. It has some fret wear (because I played the hell out of it for 20 years) and a few very minor nicks in the finish but it is otherwise ready to rock and in amazing shape for a guitar that is almost 30 years old, no buckle rash or anything. It's a DT400CS....I made a typo and blended my model numbers.




Here is the spec sheet.


----------



## j2112c

Lane Sparber said:


> John - the next time you're in NYC, hit me up! I think that DT-555 would look good on you! Bring your wrist bands!!
> 
> -Lane



Absolutely Lane!
I used to go over your way a lot for work as I worked for a US medical company, but I do not make it over often now... but if I do I will certainly catch up and pop around for a cup of coffee - I would love to play that guitar it looks a cracker.


RiffRaff:
Sorry to hear that the guitar has to go it is never nice hearing of gear going to pay bills. I am sure you will sell pretty easily as it is an interesting guitar If I had the money I would buy it and have you send it to Lane for a refret before it came over having seen the work he has done on his. Just pipped by the Hamer.
Interesting catalogue excerpt... sponsors being Girl (fair enough) but... Devo


----------



## Riffraff

j2112c said:


> Absolutely Lane!
> I used to go over your way a lot for work as I worked for a US medical company, but I do not make it over often now... but if I do I will certainly catch up and pop around for a cup of coffee - I would love to play that guitar it looks a cracker.
> 
> 
> RiffRaff:
> Sorry to hear that the guitar has to go it is never nice hearing of gear going to pay bills. I am sure you will sell pretty easily as it is an interesting guitar If I had the money I would buy it and have you send it to Lane for a refret before it came over having seen the work he has done on his. Just pipped by the Hamer.
> Interesting catalogue excerpt... sponsors being Girl (fair enough) but... Devo



 Yeah but notice the fret markers in the add...he is playing a different model so no DEVO stima.


----------



## j2112c

Hey Guys, I will not let this thread die.. EVER... I love my explorers and Hamers particularly... here is a great example of Chug you get from an explorer, it sounds just like a Hamer should... just like mine CoWaBunGa!... this is a great song that took me back years... I really enjoyed hearing it again... enjoy:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnlRGEkMVTQ[/ame]


.. and here is another... Hamer with a fantastic amp... what a great tone!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMeJzZ_qiKM[/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54

I took my guitar in and had the 498/500 removed and replaced with a DiMarzio AIR NORTON and AIR ZONE pickups. Coil split on the bridge with the AIR ZONE.


----------



## j2112c

MartyStrat54 said:


> I took my guitar in and had the 498/500 removed and replaced with a DiMarzio AIR NORTON and AIR ZONE pickups. Coil split on the bridge with the AIR ZONE.



Marty that is such a nice top. 
How are you finding the pick ups? How hot are they? What do they sound like?


----------



## KILLER-WATTS

Looks great Marty , hows it sound ?


----------



## Dave666

Damn, Marty, looks awesome, I like those Explorer 90's with the flametops, they were al awesome!!!!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Thanks for the comments. A lot of guys playing metal love the 496/500. I am no longer playing anything like that. I've turned into a hot blues and classic rock guy. I had two guitars that I was going to replace the pickups on. One was the Fat Strat I bought and the other was the Explorer. I wanted the Explorer to be my main axe.

After much discussing on the HOT-HOT-HOT thread with Keith (the DiMarzio expert) I decided to go with the Air Norton and Air Zone. This is a DiMarzio favorite pairing, so it's not like I found something new. This just works. The Air Zone has plenty of power and likes the front end of high gain amps. The Air Norton is actually a bridge pickup that works really well in the neck. The Air Zone really likes a mahogany body. It is an "Air Bucker" version of the Tone Zone. These "AIR" pickups have less magnet pull on the strings making for better sustain and pick attack. All in all, it is a very good sounding combo and I'm really happy with it. Smooth and sweet.

Note-The tech was supposed to put a coil split on the Air Norton as well, but he forgot to do it. The owner is going to do the job for free, so I will have coil splits on both pickups.


----------



## Marshall Mann

Very nice Marty!


----------



## watchtheskies

very nice Marty, did Gibson ever make a full size Explorer with that top?


----------



## MartyStrat54

I don't know if they did or not. I don't recall any full size natural tops. Most of the Explorers sold are painted with the pick guard. The natural top is sort of a special order unless you happen to find one in a music store.

I posted a big article about this one when I got it. To be brief, it was at the Musician's Friend clearance store in KCMO (now closed). I dealt one on one with a floor manager. It was a new, unsold 2008 model and it was early 2009. The MF discount price was $1400. I got it for $875. I couldn't pass up a deal like that.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Yep, that is a killer guitar Marty.
I'd say you got a good deal on that one


----------



## j2112c

Whoa, that was a good deal well done.


----------



## caustic69

Hi,
I used to play in a band with a guy who had a Gibson Explorer different from any other I have seen. It was the typical explorer shape except the bottom bout below where the control knobs are where they the input jack typically is, it had a semi-circular cut out in the body. This wasn't something he did himself, it was stock but I have never seen another like it. Has anyone ever seen one or know anything about it? Thanks


----------



## watchtheskies

caustic69 said:


> Hi,
> I used to play in a band with a guy who had a Gibson Explorer different from any other I have seen. It was the typical explorer shape except the bottom bout below where the control knobs are where they the input jack typically is, it had a semi-circular cut out in the body. This wasn't something he did himself, it was stock but I have never seen another like it. Has anyone ever seen one or know anything about it? Thanks



was it this?.......


----------



## j2112c

watchtheskies said:


> was it this?.......



HoLy CoW!!!!! I LiKe!!!

The reverse Headstock looks killer!
Well found Watch... it is a little like a Hamer Scarab... without trying to sound like a Hamer bore!

Hamer Scarab:





Perfect would be a mix.. the nicer rear fin and line of the Hamer with the nicer reverse headstock and larger lower horn of the Gibson.


----------



## watchtheskies

j2112c said:


> HoLy CoW!!!!! I LiKe!!!
> 
> The reverse Headstock looks killer!
> Well found Watch... it is a little like a Hamer Scarab... without trying to sound like a Hamer bore!
> 
> Hamer Scarab:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect would be a mix.. the nicer rear fin and line of the Hamer with the nicer reverse headstock and larger lower horn of the Gibson.



what, something like this?


----------



## j2112c

watchtheskies said:


> what, something like this?




YeSSSSSSSSSSSSssssssssSSSSSS! EXACTLY like that well done, that was a good job on the editor.

Now you see that is a guitar I would buy. I have been looking at your edited picture for a while now and I think that looks better than both. Perhaps when I am rich and famous I will get Hamer to make that as my signature and you will have credit for it!
Orange sparkle with chrome hardware and cream binding. 

Somehow it looks more elegant and balanced than both the originals.

....of course we can but dream.... in the next life perhaps.


Good job with the photo editor thanks for taking time out to do that, it is nice to see my thoughts for 'real'.


----------



## Lane Sparber

MartyStrat54 said:


> I took my guitar in and had the 498/500 removed and replaced with a DiMarzio AIR NORTON and AIR ZONE pickups. Coil split on the bridge with the AIR ZONE.



Wow, Marty. Just...wow! That's a beauty!

-Lane


----------



## 66 galaxie

Check this out fellas!
http://www.marshallforum.com/ebay-deals/18887-holy-shnikeys.html


----------



## j2112c

66 galaxie said:


> Check this out fellas!
> http://www.marshallforum.com/ebay-deals/18887-holy-shnikeys.html





Well we all love our Explorers and this is a nice looker, but there is no way on earth I would pay $14000 for this guitar.

I am not down on the guitar it is very nice, or Galaxie who posted and likes it, fair enough I like it too, I am with him... but the price is simply astounding to me.

As with the guitar price I simply do not follow the shipping pricing either.


How rare is a rare Gibson Explorer now anyway... ok if you have a 1976 or close to that, but even the limited issues of the late 1970's and '80's are not making premium over anything else... probably because Gibson just issue too many 'limited editions' and recently Gibsons marketing has gone bananas:






















Can this master built Gibson really be 3+ times the price of a Hamer master build? This in terms of playablity? No, not to me.
Investment or collectability? I would take three Hamers in a batch to my spec. Though a smaller market, the secondhand collection of early or rare finishes of Hamers is arguably more fervent at the moment than for Gibson. They will make you 3 of these in Korina for you:
Hamer:











.. and just incase you think I am anti Gibson (I am not), or dumbly pro Hamer (er... I think I still have a bit of perspective) if I had to look for a collectable Explorer I would look and buy up as many Ibanez DS-555 like Lanes I could find or go for other really pretty ones that everyone on this thread has cooed over... like Galaxies black Gibbo Custom, LFH New Century or Marty's gobsmacking maple top... (sorry for any I have missed out)... guitars like that will always go due to WoW factor.
This Korina Gibson certainly has WoW but unfortuantely the Wow factor of the price out weighs the WoW factor of the guitar.

I refer to this one again:!!!! Secondhand, somewhere over $2,500 I think a kidney exchange is in order... to actually buy one of these you would have to fight off some mega competition?!


----------



## watchtheskies

love this one


----------



## j2112c

watchtheskies said:


> love this one



Yes it is nice and simple, not fussy and reeks quality.:cool2:
I had the offer of a Korina like that but with pick guard from a dealer in Bolton at a little over trade just when Fender took over... I wonder if it is still in the UK or if it went back to the US as unsold stock....?
I have not seen one in the UK mate, before or since (2 years ago or more).



Oh for anyone considering a nephrectomy for a guitar, bear in mind it is a notoriously painful operation to recover from!!
Probably worth trying to sell your left bollock for a guitar instead... you do that on Day Surgery or the Dr's office!! Ohno::Ohno::Ohno:


----------



## 66 galaxie

John, that quilt is absolutly crazy. The only bad thing is, it's almost too nice to play!


----------



## j2112c

66 galaxie said:


> John, that quilt is absolutly crazy. The only bad thing is, it's almost too nice to play!



Yeah it is nuts.... could you imagine the first ding on the fin!??!!! AUUUuuuuuUUUUUuuuuuughhgghghghgg!:Ohno::Ohno::Ohno::Ohno:

Cry..... I think I would go out the window!
You are right, when it gets like that it is almost art more than instrument, you cannot take it anywhere for fear of damage or theft. 


Also it really is difficult to find stuff like that, there must be a line of people who have left their emails for it if it is ever for sale.

I have one email already for my black Hamer, only had the guitar two weeks and it is not even in the same in the league as the quilty!


----------



## caustic69

Watchtheskies, Thanks for the reply. but no that was not it. In your rendering the semi-circle I'm talking abut would be where the lower control knob is and where the input jack is. So basically that bottom corner of the guitar is not there. It had to be limited run guitar although I pretty sure it was not a one-off custom job. Also the body may have a just a little smaller than a traditional explorer. I don't have any photoshop type software. Maybe I can just diagram it out and take a pic of it to post.


----------



## Dave666

Can anyone tell me which one this is:

It's for sale






It supposed to be from 1985


----------



## caustic69

Dave666,
That's the Explorer I was talking about! I'm glad you had a picture of it. I was beginning to doubt myself. Yes, so what model is this? When were they made? 
Right on, thanks


----------



## j2112c

I have never seen a Gibson with a headstock like that... it just shows what an impact Jackson/Charvel were making in the mid-1980's.

Interesting guitar eh? there cannot be many of those about.


----------



## watchtheskies

aparrently it's called the Gibson XPL Explorer made around 1985,

never seen one before, I wonder how that got passed me for all of these years!, can't find much info on them, 

here's a short thread on the les paul forum:
What to call this explorer top? - My Les Paul Forums

found a few more pics:


----------



## longfxukxnhair

In the 80's Run DMC did a remake of Walk This Way. Aerosmith is in the video. Joe Perry is using a Explorer type of guitar. Anyone know what kind or have you seen this guitar outside of this video?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4B_UYYPb-Gk&ob=av2e[/ame]


----------



## watchtheskies

longfxukxnhair said:


> In the 80's Run DMC did a remake of Walk This Way. Aerosmith is in the video. Joe Perry is using a Explorer type of guitar. Anyone know what kind or have you seen this guitar outside of this video?



Joe's using a Guild X100 Blade runner


----------



## Dave666

caustic69 said:


> Dave666,
> That's the Explorer I was talking about! I'm glad you had a picture of it. I was beginning to doubt myself. Yes, so what model is this? When were they made?
> Right on, thanks



It's called a Explorer XPL and were made
in the 80's, but that's all I know about them....


----------



## j2112c

watchtheskies said:


> Joe's using a Guild X100 Blade runner



This is a very cool thread - I have never seen one of these either... Guild? who would have thought that?

Watch.. How did you see the video clip? When I clicked on it a caption came up saying it was blocked by Vevo in our country on copyright grounds?..


----------



## watchtheskies

j2112c said:


> This is a very cool thread - I have never seen one of these either... Guild? who would have thought that?
> 
> Watch.. How did you see the video clip? When I clicked on it a caption came up saying it was blocked by Vevo in our country on copyright grounds?..



just search youtube with "Aerosmith Run DMC" till you find one that works,


----------



## longfxukxnhair

watchtheskies said:


> Joe's using a Guild X100 Blade runner



Thx guild. Is that one yours or did you pull the pic off the web?

EDIT:: I said thx guild and I meant to say thx to WTS. Sorry about the brain fart.


----------



## watchtheskies

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thx guild. Is that one yours or did you pull the pic off the web?



no, not mine, can't say I like it that much, I think overall the 80s Gibson Explorer or the slightly more rounded Hamer Explorer are the ones that I like best, (top 2 in the picture)

in fact the more recent Gibson Explorers are a little more pointy than the 80's Explorers and I don't like those as much, just check out the rear fin on the modern gibson at the bottom of the pic, yuk!

I think Hamer got it right with their slightly more curvacious Explorer design. If and when I come to refurb my 84 Explorer, I might just round it off a little, more like the Hamer design


----------



## j2112c

I am with you on that Watch.. the more rounded shapes are some how nicer to my eye too... I quite like the Explorer derivatives like the Kellys and Destroyers as they are shapes in their own right, but I like the Gibsons/Hamer shapes traditionally rounded off..

I really am not keen on the stubies... shortened fins... but hey 'each to their own' right?


Here are some fun ones - Explorer porn:

ESP 12 + 6 string £12 to restring... £200 for a chiropractor to realign your spine when to slip a disc taking it off at the end of the night!







A Peavey.. what here? Yes.






Jackson/Kramer bitsa..







It is a Dean and she is...... er..... ugly for a pin-up







We know it. They know it. NOBODY looks cooler with any other guitar than they do with an Explorer!
Sorry Slush.


----------



## watchtheskies

holy hell that double neck must weigh a ton!


----------



## j2112c

The crazy genius that is Rik Nielsen of Cheap Trick will not be out done!







...and something... er... more 'sensible'?:








What an abortion this is, another of his 'creations':


----------



## MartyStrat54

Interesting. Notice that this guitar is using an XLR cord. That means it is running low Z pickups just like the old original Studio Les Paul.

If Elmer Fudd was here he could tell you it is, "Very, very quiet."


----------



## watchtheskies

MartyStrat54 said:


> Interesting. Notice that this guitar is using an XLR cord. That means it is running low Z pickups just like the old original Studio Les Paul.
> 
> If Elmer Fudd was here he could tell you it is, "Very, very quiet."



that's a lot to be certain of from one low res picture,
it could just be a chunky jack plug,

also I know a lot of people that used xlr connectors for no other reason than the fact that they 'lock' to stop the jack from pulling out, I know I did it, my explorer still has an xlr as well as a 1/4' jack


----------



## MartyStrat54

You're right. There would be too much work for them to go the low Z route. It's probably just an XLR used as a guitar cord. You know how road crews like everything to "snap and click" into place.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Looks like an XLR to me. The pickups look like High Z models. Probably being used as a guitar cord.


----------



## KILLER-WATTS

It's actually a Neutrik 1/4" locking jack 

http://www.neutrik.com/client/neutrik/media/products/view/210_276241.jpg


----------



## MartyStrat54

Is that what it is? For realz?


----------



## tonefreak

hey guys, just saw that picture, thought I'd throw in my 2 cents. I agree with Killer-Watts, that's a neutrick jack


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> hey guys, just saw that picture, thought I'd throw in my 2 cents. I agree with Killer-Watts, that's a neutrick jack



Thats what I have on my LP GT. They came stock with it. I love it!


----------



## Dave666

watchtheskies said:


> no, not mine, can't say I like it that much, I think overall the 80s Gibson Explorer or the slightly more rounded Hamer Explorer are the ones that I like best, (top 2 in the picture)
> 
> in fact the more recent Gibson Explorers are a little more pointy than the 80's Explorers and I don't like those as much, just check out the rear fin on the modern gibson at the bottom of the pic, yuk!
> 
> I think Hamer got it right with their slightly more curvacious Explorer design. If and when I come to refurb my 84 Explorer, I might just round it off a little, more like the Hamer design



I like the older models more too, if I want a pointy metalguitar, I'll buy a BC Rich 

On another note: I must say this THREAD gives me GAS!!!!!


----------



## rustyrat

my 2 explorers. I love them. 










And just for fun:


----------



## j2112c

rustyrat said:


>




Oh you bugger!!!!

You got a 50th commemorative! Bloody hell... they were not taken up by any of the dealers here in the UK, so I tried to get one through a couple of east coast Canadian shops who said 'yeah, yeah, sure we do anything, we will sell you one and ship it...' result? Nothing when I called them (I think Feb as it was released as guitar of the month in Oct... I think yes?).


Tell us more... what is it like... gold frets, groovy tuners and an old style decal... I like!

Did you try it put before you bought? I only ask as I have heard mixed reports on the build (seems common with Gibson recently).


----------



## rustyrat

Well thats my second one. I tried one and bought it. with in 2 weeks the neck twisted. i sent it back to Gibson and they said it was un repairable. There were no more to be had. so they offered me a LP studio and a standard explorer. I was just about to take that deal when they just decided to make me one in the CS. So mine is actually a one of. I Fn love that guitar. Its much heavier than my standard one. Of course it has the maple cap. Its actually very les paulish in tone. Plays great. but so does the white one! 
RR


----------



## Dave666

rustyrat said:


> Well thats my second one. I tried one and bought it. with in 2 weeks the neck twisted. i sent it back to Gibson and they said it was un repairable. There were no more to be had. so they offered me a LP studio and a standard explorer. I was just about to take that deal when they just decided to make me one in the CS. So mine is actually a one of. I Fn love that guitar. Its much heavier than my standard one. Of course it has the maple cap. Its actually very les paulish in tone. Plays great. but so does the white one!
> RR



Wow, you did one hell of a deal with that one. I wih I'd buy more stuff that breaks easily 
And it looks awesome, I didn't notice the gold frets the first time I looked at it....


----------



## j2112c

rustyrat said:


> Well thats my second one. I tried one and bought it. with in 2 weeks the neck twisted. i sent it back to Gibson and they said it was un repairable. There were no more to be had. so they offered me a LP studio and a standard explorer. I was just about to take that deal when they just decided to make me one in the CS. So mine is actually a one of. I Fn love that guitar. Its much heavier than my standard one. Of course it has the maple cap. Its actually very les paulish in tone. Plays great. but so does the white one!
> RR



Oh soooooo cool custom shop build.... highlights what I said about them, need to be careful. Lovely Axe.

if you ever decide to part with it let me know first!! Seriously!

Thanks for posting it up, that was a surprise.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Nice guitars there Rusty!
I REALLY want to get a white one someday.
I need to sell some car parts...


----------



## rustyrat

I traded a schecter hell raiser and a hundred bucks for the white one. The hellraiser was actually quite nice but EMG's are not for me. 
There will be no chance of me getting rid of the CS one. Wife bought that for my 50th B day! I'm actually thinking of getting 1 more. In my band I run 3 different tunings. The 50th is standard, white one is E flat and my super strat (1988 with original floyd rose and dimarzio SD) is straight D for motley Crue etc. But I want another explorer for D as well. Marshall and Explorers just go so well together! 
RR


----------



## j2112c

rustyrat said:


> There will be no chance of me getting rid of the CS one. Wife bought that for my 50th B day!
> RR



I am glad to hear it! It is a great story and unique guitar - thanks for sharing!


----------



## watchtheskies

now this has given me major GAS for years, early 80's Explorer E2, maple top cherry sunburst, bound body and all gold hardware, bootiful


----------



## j2112c

That is lovely, I see a few of these pop up on fleaBay, though the ones I see do not seem to have the nice colouring of this one, they tend to be a more tobbaco brown colour, not sure why. I have seen these as Flying V's too.

They are always billed as rare in order to sell them and it is true you do not see a lot of them, but they still (as with gib. editions) do not carry a premium.

Watch... it is a good time to buy GAS GAS GAS!!!


----------



## watchtheskies

j2112c said:


> That is lovely, I see a few of these pop up on fleaBay, though the ones I see do not seem to have the nice colouring of this one, they tend to be a more tobbaco brown colour, not sure why. I have seen these as Flying V's too.
> 
> They are always billed as rare in order to sell them and it is true you do not see a lot of them, but they still (as with gib. editions) do not carry a premium.
> 
> Watch... it is a good time to buy GAS GAS GAS!!!



there's one on flebay right now, he wants £2,000 'buy it now', too much, I could have a custom built guitar for that


----------



## j2112c

watchtheskies said:


> there's one on flebay right now, he wants £2,000 'buy it now', too much, I could have a custom built guitar for that



////wHat?! That is madness, the last one I saw was a V and i was just normal secondhand V price... that said it looked like the beam over an old pubs fireplace with what looked like a brass horse buckle (Ithink it was a V shaped bridge!)
It was not the best looking guitar and was a deep tobacco colour. I must have a look at the fleabay one.


----------



## Dave666

Here's another Explorer player:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IF1Y0VP-EGU[/ame]

It's a LAG, I think


----------



## Diocletian

Dave666 said:


> Here's another Explorer player:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IF1Y0VP-EGU
> 
> It's a LAG, I think



It is, the guy that makes them for Phil posted some info on it on the Motorhead forum.


----------



## Dave666

more Explorer porn

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9KbmRTgigQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## watchtheskies

Dave666 said:


> more Explorer porn
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9KbmRTgigQ&feature=related



very 70's 

that's the other E2 explorer with the sculpted sides, very nice,
reminds me of this youtube video, this guy has a tale to tell about his E2

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMFQGitdlIk[/ame]


----------



## j2112c

watchtheskies said:


> very 70's
> 
> that's the other E2 explorer with the sculpted sides, very nice,
> reminds me of this youtube video, this guy has a tale to tell about his E2
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMFQGitdlIk



Nicely finished guitar isn't it?
That is a nice colour and finish, the V I saw was much darker and to be frank a bit ugly.. that is a nice shade... I did not realise they were ebony boards.


----------



## splatter

I just got a black explorer pro . Ive had explorers in the past and liked them used one for my main guitar for years . I have to say this pro is a killer guitar . Its one with the block inlays looks great and plays great as well . The only thing is I had to change the pots but that is the case with all gibsons . Unless the discription says they have cts pots in them the pots are crap and changing them out makes all the difference in the world ,its like night and day . the only other thing I would want is a floyd on it .pics to come later


----------



## j2112c

splatter said:


> I just got a black explorer pro . Ive had explorers in the past and liked them used one for my main guitar for years . I have to say this pro is a killer guitar . Its one with the block inlays looks great and plays great as well . The only thing is I had to change the pots but that is the case with all gibsons . Unless the discription says they have cts pots in them the pots are crap and changing them out makes all the difference in the world ,its like night and day . the only other thing I would want is a floyd on it .pics to come later



Well done on your recent purchase Splatter, block inlays are very cool and 'Black Explorers = Guitar Porn!!!


----------



## j2112c

Sparkly shiney Explorer, just when I was not expecting it - Saxon!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqgCjeddPvE[/ame]


----------



## Dave666

j2112c said:


> Sparkly shiney Explorer, just when I was not expecting it - Saxon!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqgCjeddPvE



I was watching that one lately on youtube...
Indeed, shiney guitar, I wouldn't buy one.
But hell: Saxon is a killer band, it's a shame they live in the shadow of Maiden and Priest, but with Saxon still making killer albums, who cares about that.


----------



## j2112c

Dave666 said:


> I was watching that one lately on youtube...
> Indeed, shiney guitar, I wouldn't buy one.
> But hell: Saxon is a killer band, it's a shame they live in the shadow of Maiden and Priest, but with Saxon still making killer albums, who cares about that.



YeaHHhHHHH!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqr_4exDmCI[/ame]


----------



## j2112c

More Explorer Porn... grab your tissues...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEtFGtjYMVs[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MW1g8z50daY[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyng_LhqWts[/ame]


----------



## manicguitarist

I have 2 explorers, one explorer pro (bottom right) and a Morgan Custom Explorer.

The Morgan is 7/8ths size of a standard explorer (so similar to the Pro) with a Gibson scale length. Hand made, cost a huge lump of money, but I love it!

Explorers RAWWWK!









The pro has been resprayed a more rock colour..metal flake red.


----------



## j2112c

manicguitarist said:


> I have 2 explorers, one explorer pro (bottom right) and a Morgan Custom Explorer.
> 
> The Morgan is 7/8ths size of a standard explorer (so similar to the Pro) with a Gibson scale length. Hand made, cost a huge lump of money, but I love it!
> 
> Explorers RAWWWK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pro has been resprayed a more rock colour..metal flake red.




Holy shit you have a NightSwan too! Trem changed though huh?
I bought a Blaze this year as I could not find a nice clean NightSwan anywhere! (I nearly bought Al Pittrellis black NightSwan 2
Nice explorers mate.

How do the Explorers and NightSwan play?
You like them eh?


----------



## manicguitarist

j2112c said:


> Holy shit you have a NightSwan too! Trem changed though huh?
> I bought a Blaze this year as I could not find a nice clean NightSwan anywhere! (I nearly bought Al Pittrellis black NightSwan 2
> Nice explorers mate.
> 
> How do the Explorers and NightSwan play?
> You like them eh?



I love the Nightswan. The custom exploer's neck is modelled on the nightswans.

No, the Nightswan's trem is stock, well kinda, it is an original Floyd Rose but I wanted it in gold....less tastefull you see. I never want to be accused of being tasteful!


The explorer pro plays nicely and has a great sound - I don't like the lack of access to the top frets, but then I am comparing it to a 61 SG, Nightswan and the custom explorer!


----------



## manicguitarist

Just to make you go "GAAHHHH", I used to have 2 Nightswans, but I only played one of them, so I sold it about 10yrs ago.

I recall looking at a Nightswan in the 80s and there was no-way I could afford it. They were £1000+ in the UK, and that was 20+yrs ago.

Then I got mine on eBay in the mid to late 90s for about £300 each.

The one I have now was, to put it nicely "smoker's lung yellow", so I got it resprayed the metallic purple that it is now (you can't really tell in the picture, but on stage it look sparkly!)


----------



## 66 galaxie

j2112c said:


> More Explorer Porn... grab your tissues...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEtFGtjYMVs
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MW1g8z50daY
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyng_LhqWts



Some cool stuff there John. I really like the second one, but I wouldn't have put the stripes on there. It has a nice flame as it is.


----------



## j2112c

manicguitarist said:


> I love the Nightswan. The custom exploer's neck is modelled on the nightswans.
> 
> No, the Nightswan's trem is stock, well kinda, it is an original Floyd Rose but I wanted it in gold....less tastefull you see. I never want to be accused of being tasteful!
> 
> 
> The explorer pro plays nicely and has a great sound - I don't like the lack of access to the top frets, but then I am comparing it to a 61 SG, Nightswan and the custom explorer!



Yes, that is what I meant, they were black floyds on them. I am not surprised you modelled the neck on the NightSwan, I played one in London in the 1990's it was in a guitar shop (white lightening in dark blue) but as you say they were mega expensive and I could not get the money for it... but... the one thing that always stuck with me was the neck it seemed very thin, with very little string tension... so this year I got the Blaze - I cannot believe the price you picked up at - well done!
Not to derail the thread I will just put a link up for you if you ever wondered were Viv Campbells NightSwan went:

Untitled Normal Page


----------



## manicguitarist

j2112c said:


> Yes, that is what I meant, they were black floyds on them. I am not surprised you modelled the neck on the NightSwan, I played one in London in the 1990's it was in a guitar shop (white lightening in dark blue) but as you say they were mega expensive and I could not get the money for it... but... the one thing that always stuck with me was the neck it seemed very thin, with very little string tension... so this year I got the Blaze - I cannot believe the price you picked up at - well done!
> Not to derail the thread I will just put a link up for you if you ever wondered were Viv Campbells NightSwan went:
> 
> Untitled Normal Page



It was cos of Viv Cambell's work in Dio that I wanted to try a Nightswan...and it just suits me. I have tiny hands, so the small neck works, the Gibson scale length makes the tension less, and the fact that it is 7/8ths size means that (with me not being very tall), it looks like I am normal size, playing a normal size guitar! 






What is the Blaze guitar that you mentioned?


----------



## j2112c

Ah, well Viv C. had a guitar built by Buddy Blaze, he was a well known builder and tech. They worked on the guitar together and then took it to Kramer when Cambell got an endorsement (as did many people from Kramer in the 1980's).

In fact the one he used is not a Kramer but a Blaze... for the promo shots they took the name off and put Kramer on it.
Viv C gave the original guitar back to Buddy Blaze. When you see VC with a Les Paul on stage with Def Lep., look closely it is a Blaze not a Gibson... at least he was using a Blaze in Cardiff.

Blaze makes great rock guitars, mine is a NAMM 2010 special they did for the show ebony fret board with no markers:
I call it 'The Cookie Monster' as it is so very blue.







My K2 is the one on the stand @0.18 second on the right. One off Hawii made signed by him:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vtE3W8FTBs[/ame]




By the way looking cool with the Marshall and Rock guitar there mate!
Where in Lancashire are you...? I am from Kendal in Cumbria... I may pop down and see your band some time.



... and just in case the thread looks like it has left the Explorers Buddy Blaze use Dean 'Blaze' pickups and Dean made a special Explorer type Blaze signature model... think Blaze again had something to do with the building of Dimebags guitars:

Dean Blaze Ltd Edition:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qnO_wmU56g[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8hXCRAU_No[/ame]



See.. all the way back around to EXPLORERS the most amazing guitar shape in the world!


----------



## manicguitarist

Nice guitar! How much do those Blaze guitars go for?
What scale length are they? What body size?

I am in Rossendale Valley, but the band gigs all over the NW.
Stircrazy


----------



## j2112c

It is a 24-5/8" scale neck.

Here is a link to Premier Guitars review, the guitar used for the review and photographed is mine:
Buddy Blaze K2 Model 2 Electric Guitar Review - Premier Guitar

Here is the Blaze Site:
Buddy Blaze Fine Guitars

.. in terms of price:
$2200-$2700 for the Hawaii models, forget the Asian imports, he has just started them, but why go for one the point is to have one from him.


Usually they get discounted... going to GBP £1500-1600 would get you one... 
Best source:
Buddy Blaze - Willoughby Music - Buy Guitars, Bass, Amps, and Drums online

When you consider how hard it is to get a good Night Swan and they go at nearly or sometimes over £1000... then mine delivered and all taxes paid came in at £1500 is not too bad really for a new ebony board guitar... be interesting to compare the necks sometime... I think it is different to the NS I remember... but that may be age.


----------



## manicguitarist

j2112c said:


> Here is a link to Premier Guitars review, the guitar used for the review and photographed is mine:
> Buddy Blaze K2 Model 2 Electric Guitar Review - Premier Guitar
> 
> Here is the Blaze Site:
> Buddy Blaze Fine Guitars
> 
> .. in terms of price:
> $2200-$2700 for the Hawaii models, forget the Asian imports, he has just started them, but why go for one the point is to have one from him.
> 
> 
> Usually they get discounted... going to GBP £1500-1600 would get you one...
> Best source:
> Buddy Blaze - Willoughby Music - Buy Guitars, Bass, Amps, and Drums online
> 
> When you consider how hard it is to get a good Night Swan and they go at nearly or sometimes over £1000... then mine delivered and all taxes paid came in at £1500 is not too bad really for a new ebony board guitar... be interesting to compare the necks sometime... I think it is different to the NS I remember... but that may be age.



That kinda price is pretty good for a handmade guitar!


----------



## j2112c

More porn:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEjApoicg6U[/ame]


----------



## Riffraff

Up for sale. 

http://www.marshallforum.com/member-classifieds/19753-81-ibanez-destroyer-ii.html


----------



## j2112c

Riffraff said:


> Up for sale.
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/member-classifieds/19753-81-ibanez-destroyer-ii.html



Ow... Riff mate... .. I thought this had sold ages ago? I thought there had been someone up for this no?

Like I said if this had been around before my Hamer I would have been at this.
Good luck in selling her.

Fleabay with a reserve and try and do a deal off the bay to save on fees?
Perhaps the Ibanez forums? There will be collectors on there.


----------



## Riffraff

I just listed it here today. I stuck it on Craigslist for $75 more a few days ago. The Ibanez forum doesn't allow anyone to sell on it otherwise I would have gone there. Someone there already said he would buy it but didn't have the money (story of my life). It will go eventually. These old Ibanez guitars have a pretty good following and this one is pretty uncommon so someone will come along and grab it. I know it would go quickly on the 'bay and that I could get more for it there but they are kind of abusive to sellers and let unscrupulous buyers get away with murder. I've heard of way too many horror stories of guys selling guitars on there to people that are clueless and ruin the guitar trying to adjust the truss rod and then claim it came that way. There is no way I will take a chance on that. I would much rather find a local buyer so both parties know exactly what they are getting even if it means selling it for a little less.


----------



## j2112c

Riffraff said:


> I just listed it here today. I stuck it on Craigslist for $75 more a few days ago. The Ibanez forum doesn't allow anyone to sell on it otherwise I would have gone there. Someone there already said he would buy it but didn't have the money (story of my life). It will go eventually. These old Ibanez guitars have a pretty good following and this one is pretty uncommon so someone will come along and grab it. I know it would go quickly on the 'bay and that I could get more for it there but they are kind of abusive to sellers and let unscrupulous buyers get away with murder. I've heard of way too many horror stories of guys selling guitars on there to people that are clueless and ruin the guitar trying to adjust the truss rod and then claim it came that way. There is no way I will take a chance on that. I would much rather find a local buyer so both parties know exactly what they are getting even if it means selling it for a little less.



I understand, ebay is so buyer biased the rating system is worthless, the fees extortionate and I have looked at other ways to sell gear recently too.
All the best with the sale mate. Sorry to hear she has to go.


----------



## Riffraff

Thanks man. It is what it is. I kept the stuff I couldn't do without and trimmed the herd on the rest. I held back on this one for a year but it's time to let it go. Hopefully it's next owner will gig the shit out of it.


----------



## redscott131

Here are two that I've owned, and later sold because they never felt right to me. I tried to like them, but the smaller reduced mass body size (something like by 10% when compared to the original) always felt really funny to me; I like the full bodied explorer models the best.











I should have just got a HAMER STANDARD CUSTOM instead!


----------



## manicguitarist

redscott131 said:


> Here are two that I've owned, and later sold because they never felt right to me. I tried to like them, but the smaller reduced mass body size (something like by 10% when compared to the original) always felt really funny to me; I like the full bodied explorer models the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have just got a HAMER STANDARD CUSTOM instead!



I love those explorer pros. I have one myself (sprayed a tasteless metallic red), and have had a hand made explorer made for me the same dimensions (but with better top end fret access)


----------



## j2112c

redscott131 said:


> I should have just got a HAMER STANDARD CUSTOM instead!



Yeah I have a couple of Standards they really are amazing guitars. Word. You will see them back in these pages.

I like the Commerorative, as you go through the Explorer pages you will see a special, custom commeorative... very nice... quality issues surrounded the release of the 50th Com.... how did you find yours.. not great I suppose if you sold it..


----------



## redscott131

j2112c said:


> Yeah I have a couple of Standards they really are amazing guitars. Word. You will see them back in these pages.
> 
> I like the Commerorative, as you go through the Explorer pages you will see a special, custom commeorative... very nice... quality issues surrounded the release of the 50th Com.... how did you find yours.. not great I suppose if you sold it..



You know they looked great, quailty was top notch on both, and they were playable.....but they just never felt right to me (at least not in my hands). It's hard to explain. I ended up just selling them (made a small profit on each) so I could keep searching for that elusive perfect guitar. The guy I sold the 50th Commerorative to is in a small classic rock cover band, and it has worked out for him. So it’s not a total sad story.


----------



## watchtheskies

anyone ever played one of these, Kramer KFX explorer(ish) shaped acoustic?
they seem to be pretty rare


----------



## watchtheskies

then of course there's the amazing Matthias Jabbs explorer acoustic
a snip at 8,000 Euros


----------



## Riffraff

watchtheskies said:


> then of course there's the amazing Matthias Jabbs explorer acoustic
> a snip at 8,000 Euros



That is VERY COOL!


----------



## j2112c

watchtheskies said:


> then of course there's the amazing Matthias Jabbs explorer acoustic
> a snip at 8,000 Euros



Have you been on photoshop or have I been on mushrooms? Another interesting find Watch. I could just imagine Joni Mitchell rocking out with the Jabs.


----------



## mike mike

i never really knew about this thread. i love my explorer. it is an '05 Red Wine finished guitar that i picked uo in '09. i have an attraction to red guitars, but this is the best sounding(still is) explorer i have played. i wish it had a better neck radius and 24 frets, but i can live  . i have mine set up for 10-60 strigns, tuned to D standard/Drop C, custom kill switch, and fret set and level. soon it will have Bare knuck Aftermath pickups as well. love that guitar. 

i took this the day i got it





her it is when i was doing some recording recently





here is the kill switch





and me at a video shoot for my band


----------



## j2112c

Killswitch effects are cool! Welcome Mike. Yes the thread has some great explorer examples of various brands of explorer, it makes fun reading.

Let us know when the video is done and where we can get to see you and the red beasty!


----------



## 66 galaxie

Some New Years thoughts:

Nice Explorer there Mike Mike! 

I've been checking out that Matthias Jabs acoustic explorer and thinking. At
first I though maybe it was too much to have an acoustic explorer, but now I'm thinking, that's pretty fing cool. Except for one thing. Make one that's not so over the top with the bling, just a plain explorer shape. I think that would be awesome.

Another thought: I wanted to get another Explorer this year (White or if I could find another faded), but now I'm thinking that I may just spend the money on some tools for doing fretwork on my guitars. Every guitar I own has
been my main player for at least a year at a time and they all have serious fret wear. I'm thinking the money may be better invested in learning how to do fretwork and getting all my guitars up to snuff again.

So, it may be a while before I get another explorer, unless I can sell my idea for a plain entry level acoustic explorer to some guitar company!

Now, lets get some more Explorer pics going on in this thread!!!


----------



## Adwex

Allison:


----------



## mike mike

Adwex said:


> Allison:



WHO IS THAT???


----------



## 66 galaxie

Adwex said:


> Allison:



Allison needs to know me.


----------



## mike mike

how far down do you guys put the tail piece on your guitars? for more sustain/ tension?


----------



## Adwex

More of Allison Robertson, from The Donnas:
















I loved her before she was super hot, and played a Les Paul.


----------



## Adwex

66 galaxie said:


> Allison needs to know me.



Stay away from her, she's mine.


----------



## j2112c

She is the poster girl for the Marshall Forum Explorer Thread and could take on anything offered in the BooB Thread! The workbench section has no hope!


----------



## 66 galaxie

Adwex said:


> Stay away from her, she's mine.


She told me she only goes for Explorer guys now


----------



## Adwex

66 galaxie said:


> She told me she only goes for Explorer guys now



DAMN !!!! Women are always changing their minds. It's just not fair.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Adwex said:


> DAMN !!!! Women are always changing their minds. It's just not fair.



They are fickle little devils aren't they.
BTW Thanks for posting pics, I have a new background for my desktop now!


----------



## 66 galaxie

mike mike said:


> how far down do you guys put the tail piece on your guitars? for more sustain/ tension?


Mike, I keep my action pretty high on my guitars, so I left it as is. But, I have thought about trying to lower it to the body and see what happens.


----------



## Dave666

Adwex said:


> More of Allison Robertson, from The Donnas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved her before she was super hot, and played a Les Paul.



When she plays the Explorer it's just like she's having the best sex ever!!!
You gotta love Allison...


----------



## Vraull

2007 Explorer Pro with that flame maple top...




[/IMG]


----------



## Alabama Thunderpussy

I have a standard 2009 Explorer. I love the neck.











I'm looking into possibly trading for an older Les Paul or a newer Charvel SoCal though. Just have to find someone that has one and is interested.


----------



## j2112c

Another couple of nice Explorers there boys. Looking back on the thread there are some great guitars on this forum!


----------



## Adwex

One of my favorite southern rock bands from back in the '80s.
Rick Medlocke always preferred Explorers.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MYM9OU6cuE&feature=related]YouTube - Blackfoot - Highway Song (Live, Zurich 1982)[/ame]


----------



## j2112c

Adwex said:


> One of my favorite southern rock bands from back in the '80s.
> Rick Medlocke always preferred Explorers.
> 
> YouTube - Blackfoot - Highway Song (Live, Zurich 1982)



Ah man you took me back years there! 
Original tone in the hat Medlockes hats sooooo cool, Train Train.

Remember Molly Hatchet too?
Recently I got an album by Alligator Stew they are good southern rock.. What is it about southern rock and explorers? Not that I am complaining!


----------



## mike mike

i wanted an explorer before i played guitar(and before guitar hero came out) then i wanted a flying v later, then bill kelliher of mastodon started using an explorer, so i wanted one of them again, and got it as my second electric guitar.


----------



## KILLER-WATTS

j2112c said:


> Ah man you took me back years there!
> Original tone in the hat Medlockes hats sooooo cool, Train Train.
> 
> What is it about southern rock and explorers?



Probably the same thing with country and tele's :cool2:


----------



## Adwex

j2112c said:


> Ah man you took me back years there!
> Original tone in the hat Medlockes hats sooooo cool, Train Train.
> 
> Remember Molly Hatchet too?
> ...



I love Train Train, but he always played a Les Paul on that tune setup for slide.
Probably in open E.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMclpOK7a2w]YouTube - Blackfoot-Train Train[/ame]

Molly Hatchet? Of course I remember them.
Btw, Dave Hlubek played a Hamer Explorer.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgNAfSENE68&feature=related[/ame]

I saw them a few times back in the day.


----------



## Adwex

More Blackfoot...doing a "Free" cover.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVFyyXUAKls&feature=related]YouTube - Blackfoot - Wishing Well (live '82)[/ame]
I always thought this was a Blackfoot original, until my band started playing it. The singer was doing it like Free, I was doing it like Blackfoot


----------



## MartyStrat54

I got out of the Air Force in early 1980. Southern rock was huge. You couldn't help but learn some of the standards.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Good stuff Adwex! Ass kickin tunes, and played on Explorers no less.
I always loved those bands.
Flirtin With Disaster was one of the first songs that made me want to learn guitar.


----------



## demonufo

Just on the offchance, should anybody happen to see a nice classic looking blonde Explorer in LEFT HAND for sale, I want one really bad.

It hurts Ma, need Explorer. :0(


----------



## watchtheskies

remember these guys 'Tobruk'? they loved their Explorers 

from their awesome "wild on the run" album 1984 ish

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57Hh_AkGawg]YouTube - Tobruk-Falling[/ame]


----------



## j2112c

KILLER-WATTS said:


> Probably the same thing with country and tele's :cool2:



Yes I suppose it's the tone for the genre, I saw your avatar a few days ago, neat.




watchtheskies said:


> remember these guys 'Tobruk'? they loved their Explorers



Another blast from the past, yes I remember them doing a three song session on the radio at that time... I did not realise it was Explorer tone. I think I will put them down on my list to pick up that debut. They were from here in the UK I think...?

They sound very much like Shy on that track... the Barreta looked nice, but I was getting a little seasick from their stage moving.
Got to love a keyboard player that cocks his leg up on the board!


----------



## j2112c

Just to say Southern Rock was not that big over here in the UK. Of course Skynard and ZZ Top (more 'furry' explorers) if they are counted, but Molly Hachet was not massive... Fantastic artwork on the albums instantly memorable - if bearing no relation to the music!


----------



## watchtheskies

j2112c said:


> Another blast from the past, yes I remember them doing a three song session on the radio at that time... I did not realise it was Explorer tone. I think I will put them down on my list to pick up that debut. They were from here in the UK I think...?
> 
> They sound very much like Shy on that track... the Barreta looked nice, but I was getting a little seasick from their stage moving.
> Got to love a keyboard player that cocks his leg up on the board!



yes they were from Birmingam, this video was shot at Alton Towers on some kids morning show


----------



## j2112c

demonufo said:


> Just on the offchance, should anybody happen to see a nice classic looking blonde Explorer in LEFT HAND for sale, I want one really bad.
> 
> It hurts Ma, need Explorer. :0(



I will keep my eyes open, Oxford UK yes?
1970's style ... Further back in these pages is a great blonde Hamer (right hand) just go give you a woodie.


----------



## demonufo

j2112c said:


> I will keep my eyes open, Oxford UK yes?


Yes, for my sins! Cheers.



j2112c said:


> 1970's style ... Further back in these pages is a great blonde Hamer (right hand) just go give you a woodie.



AAAAARRRRGGGGHHHHH! The pain gets worse!!!!!!!!!!!
Damned gorgeous RightHanded POS!


----------



## mike mike

for my 6 string guitars live(once i can play again) what do you guys think i should use for each tuning? i mainly play in Drop C, so that would be my main guitar so to speak because a little over half the set in in drop c. i use two tunings: D standard, and Drop C. which guitar would be best suited to each tuning? i haven't tried my PRS yet, so you can guys help me out here? how does it sound for death metal compared to an explorer?


----------



## mike mike

anyone?


----------



## 66 galaxie

Your going to have to just try them both.
I'm going to guess that the PRS is going to cut through a little more.
My Explorers seem to respond to tuning changes better than my PRS's do.
Also, my PRS's are both string breaking ************s.
Hope this helps.


----------



## mike mike

66 galaxie said:


> Your going to have to just try them both.
> I'm going to guess that the PRS is going to cut through a little more.
> My Explorers seem to respond to tuning changes better than my PRS's do.
> Also, my PRS's are both string breaking ************s.
> Hope this helps.



alright thanks. i can't wait for three months to pass so i can play this guy. i hope it sounds heavy. my explorer has gotten a ton of love, so much that in the year and a half i have had it, the chrome is wearing off the saddles


----------



## j2112c

Way back in the mist of time on earlier pages of this the Holiest of Threads I said there was Gary Moores Hamer Explorer in a collection... I am not sure if I mentioned that I sent an email asking to be notified if it was for sale... I had no response.

Well at least the Marshall Forum members are up to speed... namely Killer Watts who let me know today it was for sale...

We laughed together at the price, the guys wanting to cash in in Gary Moores legacy were asking... wait for it.... £25,000!!!

So many thanks to KW for the story....


This was Gary Moores... this one is over priced, the seller is nuts. £25,000! Idiots who will pay that?


----------



## 66 galaxie

Certainly a nice guitar, but... I wont pay that price!


----------



## j2112c

66 galaxie said:


> Certainly a nice guitar, but... I wont pay that price!



#Agreed! You do realise Galaxy that I will never let this thread die!
I will always, even if it is three months on... post and raise her from the depths!
Like you I love my explorers!


Here is an interesting Explorer discussion on Daves thread:

Ponder on this... is the 1980/81 Gibson an old E2 resprayed? If so it is a very nice find and Dave better sell his Studio... QUICKLY. ha ha!

http://www.marshallforum.com/guitars/25939-lp-studio-not-me.html#post344809





..and if you want a closer look at an E".. here is long video of E2 goodness:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3nmza2CPgo[/ame]


----------



## KILLER-WATTS

Thanks John , here is the sellers written advertisment for the ex Gary Moore Hamer : 


•Year: 1984
•Manufacturer: Hamer
•Model: HAMER EXPLORER EX GARY MOORE 
•Case: None
•Color: Natural Finish
•Condition: Very Good
•Description: GARY MOORE Gary Moore (born Robert William Gary Moore, 4 April 1952 in Belfast) was a Northern Irish guitarist. In a career dating back to the 1960s, he has played with artists including Thin Lizzy, Colosseum II, Greg Lake and the blues-rock band Skid Row as well as having a successful solo career. Among many cameo appearances over the years, he performed the lead guitar solo on “She’s My Baby” from The Traveling Wilburys. Specifications as follows: Hamer Explorer 1984 Natural Maple Top Flamed Maple Top Flamed Maple Headstock (exceptionally rare feature) Internally /Externally Original Condition , Good ++ Doucumentation The instrument comes with both detailed written and photographic verification including the following Verification of Purcase from Graham Tilly, Gary Moore's guitar tech. Letter from Hamer US confirmation instrument was produced for Gary Moore I've confirmed that we did indeed build and ship a “Natural Finish” guitar serial # 0731 for Gary Moore. It was invoiced on August 31, 1984 and shipped via air freight to Dirk Sommer in England. Dirk was handling the logistics of Gary’s equipment purchases. Gary purchased and paid for this guitar (our invoice # 18917) as is our usual practice with artists. Gary was pictured with it in a number of photos including the now famous poster with Phil Lynott. Comments Gary Moore was among Britain's most respected artists, the above instrument based on detailed photographic verification will be of strong interest to many collectors and investors. £25000 approx.($40,215.00)


----------



## j2112c

KILLER-WATTS said:


> Thanks John , here is the sellers written advertisment for the ex Gary Moore Hamer :
> 
> 
> •Year: 1984
> •Manufacturer: Hamer
> •Model: HAMER EXPLORER EX GARY MOORE
> •Case: None
> •Color: Natural Finish
> •Condition: Very Good
> •Description: GARY MOORE Gary Moore (born Robert William Gary Moore, 4 April 1952 in Belfast) was a Northern Irish guitarist. In a career dating back to the 1960s, he has played with artists including Thin Lizzy, Colosseum II, Greg Lake and the blues-rock band Skid Row as well as having a successful solo career. Among many cameo appearances over the years, he performed the lead guitar solo on “She’s My Baby” from The Traveling Wilburys. Specifications as follows: Hamer Explorer 1984 Natural Maple Top Flamed Maple Top Flamed Maple Headstock (exceptionally rare feature) Internally /Externally Original Condition , Good ++ Doucumentation The instrument comes with both detailed written and photographic verification including the following Verification of Purcase from Graham Tilly, Gary Moore's guitar tech. Letter from Hamer US confirmation instrument was produced for Gary Moore I've confirmed that we did indeed build and ship a “Natural Finish” guitar serial # 0731 for Gary Moore. It was invoiced on August 31, 1984 and shipped via air freight to Dirk Sommer in England. Dirk was handling the logistics of Gary’s equipment purchases. Gary purchased and paid for this guitar (our invoice # 18917) as is our usual practice with artists. Gary was pictured with it in a number of photos including the now famous poster with Phil Lynott. Comments Gary Moore was among Britain's most respected artists, the above instrument based on detailed photographic verification will be of strong interest to many collectors and investors. £25000 approx.($40,215.00)




Incredible! He must be dreaming huh? £25k... $40+k... 

Phew you know... there just might be an oil Sheik in the Middle East with a Gary Moore thing going.. and everyone can laugh at me when it goes for that price!


----------



## KILLER-WATTS

Yeppers , it's an insane asking price for us _regular_ folk , but for someone like a rich guitar collecting rockstar , it'd be no problem . The guitar was'nt used very much by Gary , so it's not like it was his pride & joy go to guitar . If I think about other famous guitar players that have died and think of the value some of their guitars would be if put up for sale , then perhaps $40K US is'nt so bad after all .... Hmmmmmmm dunno .

Here's a little more background on it :

Gary Moore Hamer 1984



According to Hamer records, this guitar was completed and shipped a natural finish Standard #0731 to Gary Moore on 31/08/84. It could be assumed that the pickups were Hamer Slammers, built by DiMarzio, and since the guitar was sent to Mr. Moore, the neck pickup was probably wired with reverse polarity.

Steve Matthes an expert on Hamer says:-"Hamer Standards in natural with the matching flame headstock are rare (I'd guess no more than two or three were made with the four digit serial numbers like this one-if even another was made, which I doubt, but wouldn't want to rule out). There were only about 400-450 original Standards made with the four digit serial numbers.

The guitars were made by a small group of individuals who built all of the custom guitars for Hamer. this one has Dimarzio pickups in it. They will be marked as "Hamer USA" (Hamer started having Dimarzio stamp their pickups for the company this way in '82). It is likely on the cream and zebra pickup like this one has, that the pickup is simply stamped "Dimarzio Pickups". The pickups were (and look to still be) specially wound Dimarzio PAF pickups that were wound to Hamer specs. 

I've only seen one other Standard with the matching headstock. It was from '86 and had a Floyd Rose, but otherwise looked much like this one, most have the artist's name on the headstock or on a truss rod cover (etched), but pictures of Gary with this guitar don't reveal that notation anywhere. this guitar is featured prominently in the '85 Tour Books along with some other Hamers".

In a letter from Mick Watts (Music Unlimited) which came with the guitar. Mick states in verification of this guitar (which he purchased directly from Moore):-

This is to verify that the Hamer Explorer, (serial number 0731), was purchased directly from Garry Moore through his guitar technician Graham Tilly. This particular instrument was specifically made for Garry Moore to his specification (as verified by Mr Jol Dantzig - Hamers A&R man). The guitar features the non-standard Flamed Maple Headstock Veneer and has a very highly figured maple cap. This guitar was used during live performances and was Gary's main instrument for many, many years. It can also be seen in various publicity photographs as well as various live video footage. This guitar appeared on the rare picture disc that both Garry Moore and the Late Phill Lynote featured in.


----------



## j2112c

Red Molly is a very famous Hamer:






MoreHamer love:






Rick Nielsens Hamer Love:






























Spread the Love!


----------



## 66 galaxie

j2112c said:


> #Agreed! You do realise Galaxy that I will never let this thread die!
> I will always, even if it is three months on... post and raise her from the depths!
> Like you I love my explorers!
> 
> 
> Here is an interesting Explorer discussion on Daves thread:
> 
> Ponder on this... is the 1980/81 Gibson an old E2 resprayed? If so it is a very nice find and Dave better sell his Studio... QUICKLY. ha ha!
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/guitars/25939-lp-studio-not-me.html#post344809
> 
> You know, I was just thinking about this thread the other day and how we needed to jump start it
> An interesting thing, I pulled out my Black CS the other day and I am shocked at how great that thing sounds. Honestly, I swear it is my best sounding guitar... including the PRS'
> Another curiosity, maybe we can get some wood experts to look... I was looking at the back of it and the finish is worn through in an area. The wood is very light colored. I'm wondering if its something other than mahogany?
> I'll post a pic later.
> Anyway, Explorers rule forever!!!!!


----------



## 66 galaxie

Check this out...












It also seems lighter than my other Explorers.


----------



## j2112c

I would (wood!) only be guessing, but if not Mahogany bodied ... Alder.
This is just a total guess... I almost always see them in mahogany.. this would have been fun as a poll.. maybe Lane will know. Pop the photo on his tech thread and let us know what he thinks... he has seen everything.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Good idea, I'll give it a shot.

Oh yeah, I love those knobs on Ricks gonna raise hell explorer!


----------



## KILLER-WATTS

What's the serial number on that explorer 66 ?


----------



## 66 galaxie

It looks like: 80283521
It's kind of hard to read.


----------



## j2112c

66 galaxie said:


> It looks like: 80283521
> It's kind of hard to read.



Oh well in that case I have looked up the serial number and it is as I suspected..... Balsa!


----------



## 66 galaxie

j2112c said:


> Oh well in that case I have looked up the serial number and it is as I suspected..... Balsa!




LOL!!!!!! I about fell off my chair!


----------



## KILLER-WATTS

66 galaxie said:


> It looks like: 80283521
> It's kind of hard to read.



If that number is correct it was made January 28 1983 

It looks very much like Korina , and you also say it's "lighter" than your others 

I have a hunch it's a body that was used in the "heritage " run but was sprayed black , "regular" explorers used a white guard and has chrome hardware , yours has a black guard and also yours has the full gold hardware with p/up covers . The Heritage series used an inked on serial # as they were available in Natural , Candy red and white .. but not black , that's why yours is stamped . things that make ya go Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 66 galaxie

Wow, that's crazy. I started playing right about then.
Korina..... wouldn't that be something
I wonder how a person could tell for sure?
Thanks for the info Killer!


----------



## KILLER-WATTS

I just serviced/setup this guitar last week , it's a nice guitar with a fat chunky neck ! for sale for $1,995


----------



## watchtheskies

so, what do we make of the new Gibson Melody Maker Explorers?

Maple body, Mohogany neck, V style headstock

hmm, I think they look kinda cool, and £499 in the UK....


----------



## j2112c

watchtheskies said:


> so, what do we make of the new Gibson Melody Maker Explorers?
> 
> Maple body, Mohogany neck, V style headstock
> 
> hmm, I think they look kinda cool, and £499 in the UK....




Thanks for the resurrection Watch..I love this thread!

Hmm... I can imagine Paul Stanley playing one... but I am not sure of it...it is odd that the jack lead goes in the front, in the way! I do not understand why they needed to do that..?
I love the hockey stick headstocks too... this is not quite there... 
I do not know on this one.... It is not for me.
£500 is not bad in price... I think I would pay a bit more for a standard one...


I must have missed a post because the previous post of the one Killer Watts had serviced is just ball achingly gorgeous!


----------



## KILLER-WATTS

watchtheskies said:


> so, what do we make of the new Gibson Melody Maker Explorers?
> 
> Maple body, Mohogany neck, V style headstock
> 
> hmm, I think they look kinda cool, and £499 in the UK....



They look like the kind of guitars Korea or Taiwan was putting out in the late 70's early '80's .. the look cheap and tacky IMHO .


----------



## watchtheskies

KILLER-WATTS said:


> They look like the kind of guitars Korea or Taiwan was putting out in the late 70's early '80's .. the look cheap and tacky IMHO .



I guess this is Gibsons attempt to address the sub $800 (£500) market, with all of the other melody maker models too, 

there are much better specced instruments around for that kind of money for sure, it all depends how well they play and how good they sound

I wonder why they didn't stick with the standard hockey stick headstock though? it can't cost any more or less to produce than the V style headstock?, bit of a strange choice

BTW your bound E2 is my all time favorite guitar, i'd buy it for sure if I was in the States, but the import duties and VAT would just kill me in the UK, ggrrrrrrr damn taxes


----------



## j2112c

I agree that is a killer guitar and I would buy it too if times were better... tasty huh?!


----------



## 66 galaxie

At first, I hated that Melody maker. After looking at it a while it isn't so bad, I mean, it is an Explorer 
That is a horrible place for a jack. Somebody should get fired for that idea.

I'm going to have to give the edge to the guitar Killer posted.


----------



## watchtheskies

66 galaxie said:


> At first, I hated that Melody maker. After looking at it a while it isn't so bad, I mean, it is an Explorer
> That is a horrible place for a jack. Somebody should get fired for that idea.
> 
> I'm going to have to give the edge to the guitar Killer posted.



I suspect the jack is there because it means they can keep all of the electronics on the scratchplate, no need to drill a hole in to the body to run cables for the jack etc

looking at the layout you'd be hard pressed to to strip this guitar back any further, I think every economy has already been utilized


----------



## j2112c

watchtheskies said:


> I suspect the jack is there because it means they can keep all of the electronics on the scratchplate, no need to drill a hole in to the body to run cables for the jack etc



Ah! Yes... 

Next they will glue the scratch plate to save on screws!


----------



## 66 galaxie

I'm in deep trouble.
I need to start coming up with some cash soon.
The Explorer that I've been waiting for is soon to arrive!!!
White, and a Floyd type trem. It will be mine...









To be released 6-30-2011

Did I mention that I love Explorers?


----------



## j2112c

66 galaxie said:


> I'm in deep trouble.
> I need to start coming up with some cash soon.
> The Explorer that I've been waiting for is soon to arrive!!!
> White, and a Floyd type trem. It will be mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be released 6-30-2011
> 
> Did I mention that I love Explorers?



Oooooooh! Now that is very tasty...... It has the knobs in a triangle like the ones in the .. er 1980s I think it was... and a Floyd.... nice!


----------



## watchtheskies

66 galaxie said:


> I'm in deep trouble.
> I need to start coming up with some cash soon.
> The Explorer that I've been waiting for is soon to arrive!!!
> White, and a Floyd type trem. It will be mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be released 6-30-2011
> 
> Did I mention that I love Explorers?



very similar to mine, only mine has a Kahler trem


----------



## j2112c

watchtheskies said:


> very similar to mine, only mine has a Kahler trem



I used to like the flat mounted Khalers... reduced body routing and wood loss... not sure they make them anymore?


66G.... I am looking forward to those photos and video clips!!!!


----------



## watchtheskies

j2112c said:


> I used to like the flat mounted Khalers... reduced body routing and wood loss... not sure they make them anymore?
> 
> 
> 66G.... I am looking forward to those photos and video clips!!!!



my explorer started out as a standard stop tail guitar, originally when I had it routed for a kahler I went for the model that hooked around the tail piece bolts, but it really impeded the sustain too much

so I changed it for a flat mount which I basically wore out over the last 20 years, I recently swapped it out for the Kerry King signature Kahler and it's awesome, they have made so many small but significant changes since my original 80s Kahlers, it really is an amazing piece of engineering and stays rock solid in tune

never really been a fan of Floyds as the string action changes as you use the trem, the kahlers are smoother and a little more responsive IMHO, and you don't have to rout away half of the body to fit one, I love em, especially the KK model with it's brushed and gunmetal colour scheme


----------



## Australian

66 galaxie said:


> I'm in deep trouble.
> I need to start coming up with some cash soon.
> The Explorer that I've been waiting for is soon to arrive!!!
> White, and a Floyd type trem. It will be mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be released 6-30-2011
> 
> Did I mention that I love Explorers?



Thank you! 
I'll have one of those. Ebony fretboard I hope.


----------



## j2112c

watchtheskies said:


> ... I changed it for a flat mount which I basically wore out over the last 20 years, I recently swapped it out for the Kerry King signature Kahler and it's awesome, they have made so many small but significant changes since my original 80s Kahlers, it really is an amazing piece of engineering and stays rock solid in tune
> 
> never really been a fan of Floyds as the string action changes as you use the trem, the kahlers are smoother and a little more responsive IMHO, and you don't have to rout away half of the body to fit one, I love em, especially the KK model with it's brushed and gunmetal colour scheme





Exactly! I had a flat mount in the late 1980s / early 1990s and it was great.

I have to say that now one of the best trems is the one Parker puts on its Fly as you can do a double bend and the strings all around the bended string stay in tune if you want to hit them... you can go nuts on the bar and though there is no locking nut it stays in tune... wild thing...

I have a Floyd on my Buddy Blaze K2, not recessed simply surface mounted and that is great at keeping in tune... I think a lot comes down to who sets them up in the first place too...


----------



## 66 galaxie

I'm really pumped about this guitar.
@Australian, yep, it has an ebony fretboard
Checking my finances and maybe pre ordering soon.
@ John, if I get it, I'll post up some stuff for this thread.


----------



## j2112c

66 galaxie said:


> I'm really pumped about this guitar.
> @Australian, yep, it has an ebony fretboard
> Checking my finances and maybe pre ordering soon.
> @ John, if I get it, I'll post up some stuff for this thread.




Great! I hope you can swing it with the cash, as they look really neat... very cool with a floyd on it.
OOOOOOOoooooooooHhhh! Nice!


----------



## tonefreak

66 galaxie said:


> I'm in deep trouble.
> I need to start coming up with some cash soon.
> The Explorer that I've been waiting for is soon to arrive!!!
> White, and a Floyd type trem. It will be mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be released 6-30-2011
> 
> Did I mention that I love Explorers?




oh shit. that is exactly what i've been gassing for.


guess ill put the tele on hold!

that's a beauty!


----------



## watchtheskies

66 galaxie said:


> I'm really pumped about this guitar.
> @Australian, yep, it has an ebony fretboard
> Checking my finances and maybe pre ordering soon.
> @ John, if I get it, I'll post up some stuff for this thread.



have Gibson given the price for this yet?


----------



## mike mike

That is beautiful. If it retains most of the resonance of a normal explorer, i want. but i don't need it unfortunately


----------



## 66 galaxie

watchtheskies said:


> have Gibson given the price for this yet?



$1389.00 @ musicians friend.
Buy Gibson Explorer with Tremolo Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend

Tonefreak and Mike, get an Explorer and join the club!


----------



## mike mike

66 galaxie said:


> $1389.00 @ musicians friend.
> Buy Gibson Explorer with Tremolo Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend
> 
> Tonefreak and Mike, get an Explorer and join the club!



I have an explorer man!! The most resonant explorer of all the ones i played, and the coolest colour!! It sounds and plays so perfect after a little work. here she is!(old pic)


----------



## 66 galaxie

Ooops, apologies Mike and Helga
And a beautiful Explorer she is.
But, it wouldn't hurt to have another would it


----------



## tonefreak

dude, i might be all over that explorer....


but you gotta help. suprisingly, i can afford it, but if i were to buy it, my parents would KILL me. i would probably be grounded for the whole summer.

soooo. if you guys figure out a good way for me to get around my parents, i'm all over that guitar. i've wanted an explorer for a LONG time.


----------



## tonefreak

actually, if i was smart, i'd put my jackson on craigslist...

then i might be able to better justify buying an explorer to my parents.


----------



## mike mike

66 galaxie said:


> Ooops, apologies Mike and Helga
> And a beautiful Explorer she is.
> But, it wouldn't hurt to have another would it



Yes, it would  the next guitar i get is gonna be something i will tune down to hell!


----------



## tonefreak

oh wow...
24 frets too

my jackson is going on craigslist tomorow.


----------



## mike mike

tonefreak said:


> oh wow...
> 24 frets too
> 
> my jackson is going on craigslist tomorow.



no it only has 22. that's another con. I am fine with 22 on mine, but my net 6 needs 24


----------



## tonefreak

mike mike said:


> no it only has 22. that's another con. I am fine with 22 on mine, but my net 6 needs 24




24 according to Musician's Freind (on the trem version)


----------



## tonefreak

actually, musician's freind says both 22 in one place and 24 in another, but the pics show 22



your probably right then...

jeez. i really like having 24 frets with my floyd rose... maybe ill stay with my jackson for now.


----------



## mike mike

More Explorer plus amp porn


----------



## watchtheskies

mike mike said:


> More Explorer plus amp porn



cool setup, you know what, if someone designed a rack case for our effects that was the same width as a tube head they'd make a fortune


----------



## mike mike

watchtheskies said:


> cool setup, you know what, if someone designed a rack case for our effects that was the same width as a tube head they'd make a fortune



yeah. that would be really nice. it would eliminate any wobbliness. I am getting a straight cab in 2 weeks though to make it a little better.


----------



## Dave666

66 galaxie said:


> I'm in deep trouble.
> I need to start coming up with some cash soon.
> The Explorer that I've been waiting for is soon to arrive!!!
> White, and a Floyd type trem. It will be mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be released 6-30-2011
> 
> Did I mention that I love Explorers?



Damn, I hate this forum. Now I'm gassing for one of those...
Maybe when my wrist is healed I have to treat myself with a new guitar???
This one is in my top5 right now.
I believe it's a reissue of the 1984 Explorer, like the one Hetfield used to play...


----------



## j2112c

Also coming the Sammy Hager Sig Explorer.. f@ck me what next?

I like a new explorer as much as anyone here, but Hager Sig Explorer..

It wil look nice, RRP of $2,849 already discounted by a shop before its release to $1,849 discounts before it is even out.. at that price I would buy a really nice secondhand Hamer or a really nice secondhand Gibson Custom Shop Explorer.


Anyway it will look nice, it will look like this:

Binding	Electronics
Brand	Gibson USA
Color	Red
EAN	0711106014166
Feature	Slim taper neck,496R/500T Pickups,Cream Body and neck binding,Limited Run,Hardshell Case included
Label	Gibson USA
Manufacturer	Gibson USA
Model	DSRRXRRCH1
NumberOfItems	2
ProductGroup	Musical Instruments
Publisher	Gibson USA
Studio	Gibson USA
Title	Gibson Sammy Hagar Signature Explorer Electric Guitar, Red
UPC	711106014166
Warranty	Limited lifetime waranty. one year warranty on parts and electronics.

binding and inlays look nice.
This is the only clip I could find of him with an Explorer!!! sorry about the sound:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oxsbrq2nS7c&feature=related]YouTube - ‪Chickenfoot-Drum solo & Sammy Hagar guitar solo,live in Cork,Ireland '09‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## watchtheskies

j2112c said:


> Also coming the Sammy Hager Sig Explorer.. f@ck me what next?
> 
> I like a new explorer as much as anyone here, but Hager Sig Explorer..
> 
> It wil look nice, RRP of $2,849 already discounted by a shop before its release to $1,849 discounts before it is even out.. at that price I would buy a really nice secondhand Hamer or a really nice secondhand Gibson Custom Shop Explorer.
> 
> 
> Anyway it will look nice, it will look like this:
> 
> Binding	Electronics
> Brand	Gibson USA
> Color	Red
> EAN	0711106014166
> Feature	Slim taper neck,496R/500T Pickups,Cream Body and neck binding,Limited Run,Hardshell Case included
> Label	Gibson USA
> Manufacturer	Gibson USA
> Model	DSRRXRRCH1
> NumberOfItems	2
> ProductGroup	Musical Instruments
> Publisher	Gibson USA
> Studio	Gibson USA
> Title	Gibson Sammy Hagar Signature Explorer Electric Guitar, Red
> UPC	711106014166
> Warranty	Limited lifetime waranty. one year warranty on parts and electronics.
> 
> binding and inlays look nice.
> This is the only clip I could find of him with an Explorer!!! sorry about the sound:
> 
> YouTube - ‪Chickenfoot-Drum solo & Sammy Hagar guitar solo,live in Cork,Ireland '09‬&rlm;



I love the colour scheme but damn, it's not full size 

if Gibson made a full size explorer in that style I could be tempted


----------



## j2112c

watchtheskies said:


> I love the colour scheme but damn, it's not full size
> 
> if Gibson made a full size explorer in that style I could be tempted



I know....
It looks nice, but I am like you, I would want ALL the mahogany I had paid for!


----------



## watchtheskies

j2112c said:


> I know....
> It looks nice, but I am like you, I would want ALL the mahogany I had paid for!



well we'll have to wait and see I guess, if they are releasing a sig model then they might be doing a 90 and a full size?


----------



## j2112c

watchtheskies said:


> well we'll have to wait and see I guess, if they are releasing a sig model then they might be doing a 90 and a full size?



Killer Watts noticed they were going to do a Moderne... that will be weird and wonderful... or just weird...

That HAger looks nice, the colour binding and inlays... it looks like something you would get out of a custom shop like....... HAMER!


You know years ago I had the chance to buy a Gibson Custom Shop Explorer that belonged to Mathias Jabs of the Scorpions. It was a reasonable price too, it was down on the certificate as number 3 of 3 made for MJ by the custom shop, obviously he preferred the others or asked for three for sale (how cynical).

It was white no stripes but a 90 size.


I wonder how that fella is getting along trying to sell Gary Moores Hamer Standard for $40,000 !!!!! 
I bet he still has it!!!!


----------



## mike mike

We don't need signature models. we just need to make the custom shop more accessible to the ordinary player


----------



## j2112c

mike mike said:


> We don't need signature models. we just need to make the custom shop more accessible to the ordinary player



Yes absolutely.


----------



## watchtheskies

mike mike said:


> We don't need signature models. we just need to make the custom shop more accessible to the ordinary player



no good to me, I'm Extraordinary


----------



## j2112c

watchtheskies said:


> no good to me, I'm Extraordinary


----------



## watchtheskies

Hey j2112c, the Sammy Hagar sig is out, It's full size, which is good, but it doesn't look like the one he's playing in the video, which is not so good

it has a scratch plate, I thought it looked better without one, 
standard dot markers on the fretboard, not block inlays like in the video
apart from the binding it's pretty much a standard explorer, just a lot more expensive

that's a real shame, I'm not so tempted any more,


----------



## 66 galaxie

I'm sure the extra money is for the crappy binding.
I like the one with the Floyd better.


----------



## watchtheskies

check out the new "Explorer Vampire Blood Moon", and over a thousand bucks cheaper than the Hagar sig, I know which one I would rather have


----------



## 66 galaxie

Yep, I like that one better than the Sammy model.


----------



## mason

Some nice explorers in here  I'll post up a couple of my old ones in a bit


----------



## Dave666

More Explorer porn here:

Running Wild, the only band that can sing about pirates and get away with it!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FScsWu1B1LA]YouTube - ‪Running Wild - Bad to the Bone @ Wacken 2009‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## j2112c

watchtheskies said:


> Hey j2112c, the Sammy Hagar sig is out, It's full size, which is good, but it doesn't look like the one he's playing in the video, which is not so good
> 
> it has a scratch plate, I thought it looked better without one,
> standard dot markers on the fretboard, not block inlays like in the video
> apart from the binding it's pretty much a standard explorer, just a lot more expensive
> 
> that's a real shame, I'm not so tempted any more,



Watch-the-skies... you get the news before the News of the World!


What an abortion that guitar is, we see Hagar playing a very cute and tempting block inlay/bound beauty and gibson offer us this... it is like being on a Game Show getting the key question wrong... the curtain goes back and the immortal lines issue forth... "Oh bad luck! Let us just take a moment to see what you could have won!"


I do not even like its colour.


----------



## V-man

watchtheskies said:


> Hey j2112c, the Sammy Hagar sig is out, It's full size, which is good, but it doesn't look like the one he's playing in the video, which is not so good
> 
> it has a scratch plate, I thought it looked better without one,
> standard dot markers on the fretboard, not block inlays like in the video
> apart from the binding it's pretty much a standard explorer, just a lot more expensive
> 
> that's a real shame, I'm not so tempted any more,



That is the Kerry King MG of Gibson Signatures. It should say Epi (not because Epis suck, but because nobody would be disappointed the Epi bore zero resemblance to the genuine article).

The ONLY Explorer I can abide with a pickguard is a black one w. white pg (or maybe a natural with black guard) The bad paint and dot inlays are pretty insulting, but the fact they couldn't be bothered to do a smooth-faced '84 instead of a '76 is retarded. Why even waste $ binding the body? They should have put a white pg on a faded and made the obscenity complete.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah, but the truss rod cover is special.


----------



## j2112c

MartyStrat54 said:


> Yeah, but the truss rod cover is special.



Exactly... the knobs run the wrong way for Hagar, the colour is wrong, the inlays are wrong.... the binding is wrong, the fretboard wood is wrong....it's..... er.... just a lot of wrong!
BUT... it has the truss rod cover!...


Why do Gibbo think they can do this sort of trick and NOT damage the brand?

Ah well.... their jobs and salaries not mine.


----------



## 80s Guy

Here's my '81 E2 which I've had for around 25 years....


----------



## watchtheskies

80s Guy said:


> Here's my '81 E2 which I've had for around 25 years....



lovely geeetar, one of my favorites


----------



## j2112c

80s Guy said:


> Here's my '81 E2 which I've had for around 25 years....



Welcome mate... nice Explorer mate....
Nice to hear you have had it for such a long time, I take it you have bonded with it by now?
Is it your main guitar, do gig with it?


----------



## 80s Guy

j2112c said:


> Welcome mate... nice Explorer mate....
> Nice to hear you have had it for such a long time, I take it you have bonded with it by now?
> Is it your main guitar, do gig with it?



Thanks guys!
Yeah , my broinlaw and I traded it back and forth a few times but luckily I ended up with it! It's nice and has it's own mojo if ya know what I mean...but I usually play my Les Paul or my Peavey Vandenberg when I'm jammin'. As far as gigging, not alot of time for that as life seems to get in the way. I own my own business and pretty much just jam away in my office or at a buddy's home.


----------



## j2112c

80s Guy said:


> Thanks guys!
> Yeah , my broinlaw and I traded it back and forth a few times but luckily I ended up with it! It's nice and has it's own mojo if ya know what I mean...but I usually play my Les Paul or my Peavey Vandenberg when I'm jammin'. As far as gigging, not alot of time for that as life seems to get in the way. I own my own business and pretty much just jam away in my office or at a buddy's home.



Well don't trade that baby again!
No paper, rock, scissors over it...


----------



## 80s Guy

j2112c said:


> Well don't trade that baby again!
> No paper, rock, scissors over it...



Yeah, if he wants to trade again, I'll just send him this one by mistake..... '85 Ibanez XV500...Think he'll notice the difference?


----------



## 66 galaxie

Whoa, you could put an eye out with that.


----------



## j2112c

80s Guy said:


> Yeah, if he wants to trade again, I'll just send him this one by mistake..... '85 Ibanez XV500...Think he'll notice the difference?





Someone used forceps to deliver that one... Ouch that must have hurt... it is hurting my eyes!


----------



## KILLER-WATTS

j2112c said:


> Someone used forceps to deliver that one... Ouch that must have hurt... it is hurting my eyes!



( spoken in a Baldrick tone ) why you trying to extract your eyes using forceps sir ?


----------



## j2112c

KILLER-WATTS said:


> ( spoken in a Baldrick tone ) why you trying to extract your eyes using forceps sir ?





What a great first series that show was.... very cool catching up on the news with you today mate..

If ever those Korinas surface from the depths of storage... photos for Galaxies Explorer thread please.


----------



## 80s Guy

Yeah, I couldn't pass that one up..$225 with case..I like it cause of the extreme explorer like shape, and they are getting rare, but not the color. It's a purple/pink burst split diagonally down the middle. Wife says "it's pretty"..LOL...
It sure screams tho.........


----------



## j2112c

80s Guy said:


> Yeah, I couldn't pass that one up..$225 with case..I like it cause of the extreme explorer like shape, and they are getting rare, but not the color. It's a purple/pink burst split diagonally down the middle. Wife says "it's pretty"..LOL...
> It sure screams tho.........



Seriously sorry to disrespect your guitar...
They must be getting rare I have never seen one... I will be honest it is not pretty to my eyes... but beauty is in the eye of the beholder...
If you love it and the wife likes it that is all that matters!


----------



## 80s Guy

No biggie...I can take it..for what I paid, I know even now in our crappy economy, it's worth more than I paid. Saw one go for almost $500 on ebay recently although it was another color scheme.


----------



## ThunderPig

I don't know why they call these 76 reissues. I had a 76 and it had Schaller M6 Mini tuners, not Grovers. It had gold hardware, not chrome. It had regular pickups with metal covers, not open coils.

Don't get me wrong, the 76 reissues are pretty good. I have a white 91....but a 76 replica they ain't.

T-Pig
Northern california


----------



## scirocco guy

My trio of beloved Gibson Glory.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Nice fiddles bro


----------



## Dave666

scirocco guy said:


> My trio of beloved Gibson Glory.



Awesome, who needs a Les Paul if you have those 3...


----------



## MartyStrat54

scirocco guy said:


> My trio of beloved Gibson Glory.



Are the pickups all stock? If so, what are they?

Beautiful TRIO.


----------



## bluesymetal

Had this girl since I was 16, been to over 200 shows with me, never play one with out it, even if it's just as a back up. I cracked the headstock right in half about 7 years ago, glued it back myself and it still holds tune and sounds great!










Sorry about the terrible photos...


----------



## 66 galaxie

I like it Bluesy 
I like the Black Explorers, and the white ones and the natural ones and the.....

Edit, I like the chick on there too.


----------



## Dave666

Yep, that's a nice one.
The chick fits right in that wing!!!


----------



## bluesymetal

You should see the one on the back lol, I have a daughter now so the girl on the back might be coming off. Thanks though, it's been a great guitar, I've got a duncan JB in the bridge now and it rips.


----------



## jvm210guy

Oh shit, I didn't know there was an Explorer thread! Fuck, can I join the club????!!!


----------



## watchtheskies

jvm210guy said:


> Oh shit, I didn't know there was an Explorer thread! Fuck, can I join the club????!!!



hey welcome to the club, nice geetar you got there


----------



## 66 galaxie

jvm210guy said:


> Oh shit, I didn't know there was an Explorer thread! Fuck, can I join the club????!!!



Your in!
Nice guitar sir


----------



## j2112c

66 G. this is a good part of the forum.... it is trapezoid in the best possible way!

Love this thread and the guitars posted in it are mEgA!


----------



## 66 galaxie

j2112c said:


> 66 G. this is a good part of the forum.... it is trapezoid in the best possible way!
> 
> Love this thread and the guitars posted in it are mEgA!



Thanks John! I agree, all good stuff in here. 
I'm trying to figure out a way to get that new Explorer. I might have to start giving plasma











Dreamy...


----------



## j2112c

66 galaxie said:


> Thanks John! I agree, all good stuff in here.
> I'm trying to figure out a way to get that new Explorer. I might have to start giving plasma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamy...



Yes it a nice one isn't it...  A renal transplant should keep you stocked in gear for a while!
(Warning a nephrectomy is Mega painful as operations go!) How bad do you want it!


----------



## jvm210guy

66 galaxie said:


> Thanks John! I agree, all good stuff in here.
> I'm trying to figure out a way to get that new Explorer. I might have to start giving plasma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamy...


 
Looks sick! I like 'em without pickguards a lot! What do you think about a black explorer with a black pickgaurd (3 ply)?


----------



## Clammy

66 galaxie said:


> Thanks John! I agree, all good stuff in here.
> I'm trying to figure out a way to get that new Explorer. I might have to start giving plasma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamy...



That would be PERFECT in black and without the (UGH!!) Floyd! 

I've always wanted a mid-80s no pickguard Explorer, like the one Hetfield played for a few years, but in black. 

Cheers!


----------



## 66 galaxie

jvm210guy said:


> Looks sick! I like 'em without pickguards a lot! What do you think about a black explorer with a black pickgaurd (3 ply)?



I love black ones with black pickguards, I have an 83 CS like that!






The rest of the Gibson family...


----------



## jvm210guy

Shit man (GAS) LOL! Ya I really want a V now!


----------



## jvm210guy

Oh hell maybe a Red pickgaurd???!! Ok, ebay time!


----------



## 66 galaxie

Clammy said:


> That would be PERFECT in black and without the (UGH!!) Floyd!
> 
> I've always wanted a mid-80s no pickguard Explorer, like the one Hetfield played for a few years, but in black.
> 
> Cheers!



I would like twins of this, one black and one white 
I've been lusting after a white one for a while now. I will have one...

And you gotta love the Floyds bro!!!  There was a time a wouldn't buy a guitar without one. Then I started playing these Explorers and just kind of forgot about em for a while.


----------



## Clammy

66 galaxie said:


> I would like twins of this, one black and one white
> I've been lusting after a white one for a while now. I will have one...
> 
> And you gotta love the Floyds bro!!!  There was a time a wouldn't buy a guitar without one. Then I started playing these Explorers and just kind of forgot about em for a while.



Hehe... nah, I really hate trems. Nothing wrong with them for those that like 'em and use 'em, but they're just not for me. If I DID have to have one, though, it would be a Kahler. 

Cheers!


----------



## 66 galaxie

Time to dust this thread off 
It's been too long, we need some action.

I picked up a new (used) Explorer this week  Not the white one I've been jonesing for, but a nice one just the same.
Check it out...














Pretty cool and all, but, I'm not really sold on the white pickguard. So, after staring at the family for a minute, I had a revelation. I needed a pickguard swap!
I took the black one off the cherry and swapped it for the white one off the new one. The cherry looks Killler with the white! I'm still not sure about the new one though... I think I need a little white in there somewhere... I'll think about it a while.
Anyway here is how they look now...






What do you guys think?


----------



## Wiseblood

66 galaxie said:


> Time to dust this thread off
> It's been too long, we need some action.
> 
> I picked up a new (used) Explorer this week  Not the white one I've been jonesing for, but a nice one just the same.
> Check it out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cool and all, but, I'm not really sold on the white pickguard. So, after staring at the family for a minute, I had a revelation. I needed a pickguard swap!
> I took the black one off the cherry and swapped it for the white one off the new one. The cherry looks Killler with the white! I'm still not sure about the new one though... I think I need a little white in there somewhere... I'll think about it a while.
> Anyway here is how they look now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?



Yeah, good call on the pick guard swap for sure! Nice lookin family you got there.


----------



## Dave666

66 galaxie said:


> Time to dust this thread off
> It's been too long, we need some action.
> 
> I picked up a new (used) Explorer this week  Not the white one I've been jonesing for, but a nice one just the same.
> Check it out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cool and all, but, I'm not really sold on the white pickguard. So, after staring at the family for a minute, I had a revelation. I needed a pickguard swap!
> I took the black one off the cherry and swapped it for the white one off the new one. The cherry looks Killler with the white! I'm still not sure about the new one though... I think I need a little white in there somewhere... I'll think about it a while.
> Anyway here is how they look now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?



Yep, good thing you changed the pickguard....
What PU's are in there? It looks even more hotrodded.


----------



## jvm210guy

last night was my first night out with my Explorer. I got a lot of complimants for my tone! This was also my first time playing out where people had to ask about a guitar I was playing..

I'm very happy with my Explorer


----------



## 66 galaxie

Dave666 said:


> Yep, good thing you changed the pickguard....
> What PU's are in there? It looks even more hotrodded.



Yeah, I really like the white pg on the cherry guitar. I still need something with the new black one though 

It has a DiMarzio X2N in the bridge and whatever was stock in the neck.


----------



## scirocco guy

Awesome Explorers! Since everyone is showin' theirs, here's my beloved trio of Gibson Glory; DOJ, pry them from my cold, dead fingers.


----------



## 66 galaxie

scirocco guy said:


> Awesome Explorers! Since everyone is showin' theirs, here's my beloved trio of Gibson Glory; DOJ, pry them from my cold, dead fingers.



Dude! Nice collection you have there 

I really dig the gold hardware on the Explorer!


----------



## Dave666

scirocco guy said:


> Awesome Explorers! Since everyone is showin' theirs, here's my beloved trio of Gibson Glory; DOJ, pry them from my cold, dead fingers.



I think I mentioned it before, but who needs a LP if you have that trio!!!!

Rock on!!!!


----------



## Gtrman58

Here is a picture of my 1980 gibson explorer with PAF's and gold hardware.
Special ordered in in 1980 from gibson...







I was re-stringing it and no I have no idea what the hammer was doing in the picture...LOL


----------



## watchtheskies

Gtrman58 said:


> Here is a picture of my 1980 gibson explorer with PAF's and gold hardware.
> Special ordered in in 1980 from gibson...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was re-stringing it and no I have no idea what the hammer was doing in the picture...LOL



I was just thinking that!, that's not how you do hammer ons!

very nice guitar


----------



## 66 galaxie

Gtrman58 said:


> Here is a picture of my 1980 gibson explorer with PAF's and gold hardware.
> Special ordered in in 1980 from gibson...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was re-stringing it and no I have no idea what the hammer was doing in the picture...LOL



That is a fine looking fiddle there 
Welcome to the club


----------



## Gtrman58

I've searched for a korina re-issue, as well as a 58-V re-issue but they are scarce as hens teeth. The ones I have found are waaaay too rich for my blood! 

It is one of many nice ones on this thread!


----------



## 66 galaxie

It's about time this thread got dusted off...

This is one of my proudest moments, back in the 90's I traded one of these..





For a custom shop Explorer AND 100 bucks 
It is THE best sounding guitar I own.


----------



## jvm210guy

Man, you played the shit out of that girl huh!


----------



## elcid

Had this for a brief time, saw it and had to have it, but when it came in I found out it was smaller than regular Explorers and I couldn't get into it.


----------



## 66 galaxie

jvm210guy said:


> Man, you played the shit out of that girl huh!



No lie man. Every guitar I have has been played HARD for at least a year or two. The frets wold usually get worn down and I would find another deal. 
I finally just learned how to refret them.


----------



## 66 galaxie

elcid said:


> Had this for a brief time, saw it and had to have it, but when it came in I found out it was smaller than regular Explorers and I couldn't get into it.



That is a really cool color!


----------



## jvm210guy

Gtrman58 said:


> Here is a picture of my 1980 gibson explorer with PAF's and gold hardware.
> Special ordered in in 1980 from gibson...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was re-stringing it and no I have no idea what the hammer was doing in the picture...LOL


 
Normally I don't dig gold hardware, but that really looks great here!!


----------



## 66 galaxie

I feel sad for this long neglected thread. Time for a Explorer family update.
Refretted my newer black one a while back.. plays fiiiiine 
Edit, with a V thrown in for good measure


----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## Vinsanitizer

Wow - didn't know this thread existed. Nice guitars here! This is my 2006 Exploder.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

66 galaxie said:


> Time to dust this thread off
> It's been too long, we need some action.
> 
> I picked up a new (used) Explorer this week  Not the white one I've been jonesing for, but a nice one just the same.
> Check it out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cool and all, but, I'm not really sold on the white pickguard. So, after staring at the family for a minute, I had a revelation. I needed a pickguard swap!
> I took the black one off the cherry and swapped it for the white one off the new one. The cherry looks Killler with the white! I'm still not sure about the new one though... I think I need a little white in there somewhere... I'll think about it a while.
> Anyway here is how they look now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


 
I like the white pickguard on the black Exploder and the Cherry one. You already have a black Exploder with a black ply guard, leave the white guard on the other black one. 

Anyway, what a nice collection!


----------



## Clammy

66 galaxie said:


> Time to dust this thread off
> It's been too long, we need some action.
> 
> I picked up a new (used) Explorer this week  Not the white one I've been jonesing for, but a nice one just the same.
> Check it out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?



Awesome - almost a dead ringer for mine. Even down to the X2N at the bridge! Mine has "SO FUCKIN' WHAT" written down the bottom edge of the pickguard, heheh... 

Cheers!


----------



## 66 galaxie

Vinsanitizer said:


> I like the white pickguard on the black Exploder and the Cherry one. You already have a black Exploder with a black ply guard, leave the white guard on the other black one.
> 
> Anyway, what a nice collection!



Dude that Explorer you have is a beauty  Would love to have one in my family 



Clammy said:


> Awesome - almost a dead ringer for mine. Even down to the X2N at the bridge! Mine has "SO FUCKIN' WHAT" written down the bottom edge of the pickguard, heheh...
> 
> Cheers!



Clammy, theres a lot of these out there. We gotta do what we can to make em stand out right? 
I have a buddy that is going to make me a stainless steel pickgaurd for mine, he just finished a stainless truss rod cover for it and it looks killer 
I'll post up pics when I get it all together. 
Rock their socks in Japan too BTW


----------



## Clammy

66 galaxie said:


> Dude that Explorer you have is a beauty  Would love to have one in my family
> 
> 
> 
> Clammy, theres a lot of these out there. We gotta do what we can to make em stand out right?
> I have a buddy that is going to make me a stainless steel pickgaurd for mine, he just finished a stainless truss rod cover for it and it looks killer
> I'll post up pics when I get it all together.
> Rock their socks in Japan too BTW



Thanks man. That IS the plan! 

I still want to get a black version of the '84 Explorer (without pickguard) Hetfield played in the old days, someday... and ever since I found that video clip of my old band where I was playing my Les Paul Custom, I'm jonesing for one of those again... fuckin' GAS... there's really NO cure! 

Cheers!


----------



## Mat_P

watchtheskies said:


> remember these guys 'Tobruk'? they loved their Explorers
> 
> from their awesome "wild on the run" album 1984 ish
> 
> YouTube - Tobruk-Falling



OMFG! These must be the clowns who inspired Steal Panther to do what they are doing.


----------



## BURSTBUCKERBLACK

This is my 2012 Black Gibson Explorer. I had Custom Chrome Mirrored Pickguard and Truss rod covers made for her by Kamn Guitars. I added Polished aluminum top hat volume and tone knobs. Also added split Pearl and abalone inlays neck markers to complete the look. She's a real monster, plays and sounds awesome. Love This Guitar.


----------



## 66 galaxie

^^ Cool guitar man


----------



## BURSTBUCKERBLACK

66 galaxie said:


> ^^ Cool guitar man


 Thank you Very Much!!!


----------



## Australian

Although I was a predominantly Fender player, I always loved the Explorer. I started using my 80's white Explorer throughout the 90's a lot because they looked so cool on stage, and lets face it the Explorer was a chic magnet, and It just sounded great for the rock band I was in. Unfortunately that Explorer was dropped from the back of the track by a roadie, and because it caused the paint around the neck joint to crack badly, I sold it.

Here are the ones I have now:


----------



## 66 galaxie

I like them Aus. 

I have been wanting a white one for a looong time.

The red one you have is really interesting. The pup selector switch is in a different location. I like the bound fretboard and the trap inlays on it, very cool. 

Nice to see the old thread again, lots of Explorer porn in here.


----------



## Lyv2Ryd

Heres my '76 RI with '57 Classics. She growls all the mids !!


----------



## 66 galaxie

^^ I would rock that with pride


----------



## 66 galaxie

Crap, I just realized all my Explorer pics are gone 

Gotta get some new ones up...

My 1983 Korina Custom Shop...





The rest of the Explorers, ignore the V and LP trying to butt in 





A cigar box guitar inspired Explorer that I built...


----------



## Odin69

Here's mine. 2011 Gibson Explorer Pro and a 1981 Ibanez Destroyer II. Both play great but, I should get the Destroyer refretted? The frets are pretty worn out from the nut to tenth fret. I love the neck on it too, it's kind of a soft V shape.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Odin69 said:


> Here's mine. 2011 Gibson Explorer Pro and a 1981 Ibanez Destroyer II. Both play great but, I should get the Destroyer refretted? The frets are pretty worn out from the nut to tenth fret. I love the neck on it too, it's kind of a soft V shape.
> 
> 
> You may be able to get away with a level crown and polish. If the rest of the frets are good and the first 10 are bad, then maybe a partial refret.


----------



## Clammy

I would have had a new (to me) Explorer to contribute to this thread, but a fukkin ebay glitch prevented me form hitting the BIN, and someone bid it out from under me while I was on the phone with ebay trying to figure it out... 

It was a black 1984, no-pickguard, stopbar tailpiece/bridge, model. The BIN was $800.00, and the winning bid was $700.00     

I've been looking for one at a good price for years!! And ebay FUKKED me out of it! 

When did we get swear filters here???


----------



## 66 galaxie

Clammy said:


> I would have had a new (to me) Explorer to contribute to this thread, but a fukkin ebay glitch prevented me form hitting the BIN, and someone bid it out from under me while I was on the phone with ebay trying to figure it out...
> 
> It was a black 1984, no-pickguard, stopbar tailpiece/bridge, model. The BIN was $800.00, and the winning bid was $700.00
> 
> I've been looking for one at a good price for years!! And ebay FUKKED me out of it!
> 
> When did we get swear filters here???



Lol last summer. Sorry to hear about losing the Explorer. Another will pop up 
Bring Exciter to South Dakota!!!


----------



## Odin69

66 galaxie;1003664
You may be able to get away with a level crown and polish. If the rest of the frets are good and the first 10 are bad said:


> I was going to doing that but, I think I want to have tall jumbo fretwire put on it?


----------



## 66 galaxie

Odin69 said:


> I was going to doing that but, I think I want to have tall jumbo fretwire put on it?



Oh yeah, if you want different fretwire then do it all


----------



## AlvisX

New Pots & wiring for this thing today . Im not sure about the pickups though ,may have to make a change ,but good pots first


----------



## 66 galaxie

Looks cool Alvin.
Would love to hear/see some clips of you rockin that one


----------



## Marshall Gibson




----------



## 66 galaxie

Marshall Gibson said:


>



Thats a beauty


----------



## AlvisX

Lyv2Ryd said:


> Heres my '76 RI with '57 Classics. She growls all the mids !!



I borrowed one of those 76 RIs on a gig once .It played & balanced great ,but I think the stock pickups were some super hot spikey ceramic things 
My buddy ended up selling it before I could get it away from him 
I bet that sounds GREAT w/ 57 Classics 

I've never been much of an Explorer fan ......more into Firebirds & Flyin V's ,but I can appreciate Explorers.I remember the 1st time I saw a guy playin one .It was around '78 at my 1st high school in CA. One day ,at lunch ,they had a band set up on the Gym steps .They guy had a checkerboard stack & a natural finished Xplr.The band was called Centaur and the broke into Lights Out ,by UFO,when the go to lunch bell rang . They also played The Immigrant Song and some other sh*t...It was pretty damn cool for school.....

I got that Epi Xplr all wired up. AMAZING what good pots have done for it .The stock Asian linear taper pots were horrible ...they went from "on" to mush. 
Gonna play it tonite on the gig !! A great rockin knockabout


----------



## 66 galaxie

Looks good Alvin.
Rock some socks with that beast.


----------



## Lyv2Ryd

"I borrowed one of those 76 RIs on a gig once .It played & balanced great ,but I think the stock pickups were some super hot spikey ceramic things 
My buddy ended up selling it before I could get it away from him 
I bet that sounds GREAT w/ 57 Classics "


When I first picked it up at the music store and played it, it was perfect. The kind of thing you can't explain it just seemed to play itself. I bought it for the playability, I hated the 500 and 496 or whatever hot pups it came with. The 57s are meant for this guitar, a match made in heaven. I put all 500k RS pots and I wired it with 1 volume and 2 tones. Its right on and I wouldn't change a thing

Come to think of it, I got a Christmas party gig Saturday night. I'm gonna rock the Explorer for Christmas !!


----------



## Clammy

My newest addition to the family, that came home today - 2008 Shred-X "Guitar of the Month"






My old main workhorse before I made the switch to bass - 1992 bought new, with DiMarzio X2N bridge pickup, and Graph-Tech saddles.






Cheers!


----------



## 66 galaxie

Ah, one of my favorite threads rises 

Clammy, the new one is oozing Bad Assery.

I have the same one as your old one here too. Different pickups an pickgaurd though.

Long Live the Loud


----------



## Lyv2Ryd

An old one of me


----------



## chucho

Wow some REALLY nice guitars and amps in this thread. Sweet.

...how about a Dean Time Capsule Z?


----------



## 66 galaxie

Thats a nice top on that one


----------



## Hotrodd

Here's mine, best damn guitar I've ever played. It smokes my Les Paul.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Hotrodd said:


> Here's mine, best damn guitar I've ever played. It smokes my Les Paul.



Welcome to the club


----------



## gtone

Another Hamer Standard here, played and sounded great. Just got too heavy for my shoulder for those 4 hr+ gigs (10 lbs). I now run two SG's at 6.5 lbs and a FB-V that's just under 8 lbs and should be good for a few more years.

Still miss the Standard though, had Pearly Gates bridge/Virtual PAF in the neck.


----------



## 66 galaxie

^Nice!


----------



## wmachine

I'll revive this thread, maybe someone will know about this one. Just bought this 1979 Gibson Explorer E2 to replace an Explorer bought that is a bit underwhelming to me.
I don't believe it, but I was told everything was was original except the bridge pup was changed to a Dimarzio. 
Case does appear to be original. It is an unusual if not rare sunburst finish. Some nicks, scratches and finish checking in some areas, but nothing really objectionable. In fact it has a huge vintage feel and appeal. It weighs a ton coming in at almost exactly 10 lbs.
Now the questions start:
Could the Gibson branded Kahler vibrato and locking nut be original? No, from what I gather it is too early, but info is sketchy. Does say Gibson on it. Seems all the E2 hardware was gold. Exclusively? Absent here. And all the white is not right?
Has vintage Shaller tuners. Again, original? The truss rod cover is not the E2 type, and the impression in the finish look like it was there since day one. It is off right now, need to loosen the nut lock to slide it under. Possibly not use the E2 cover with the locking nut? (Edit: I don't think the E2 cover was there originally. The E2 has 2 holes on the base end. There is one one hole in my headstock there, not two, so that pretty much answers that)
I'll be opening it up to check things out further.
Anyway, regardless of what's what, I'm happy with it.
FWIW, this is the model that has the 5 layer sandwich contoured body Maple/Walnut, also 5 ply maple/walnut neck. Pretty cool with the transparent finish. This is *not* the CMT version. This is a plain top, not figured.


----------



## AlvisX

They didn't have Kahlers in 1979
They didn't come out with those 'til 83-84
I thought the E2 had some sort of contour ....or maybe Im thinkin of the V ??


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

wmachine said:


> I'll revive this thread, maybe someone will know about this one. Just bought this 1979 Gibson Explorer E2 to replace an Explorer bought that is a bit underwhelming to me.
> I don't believe it, but I was told everything was was original except the bridge pup was changed to a Dimarzio.
> Case does appear to be original. It is an unusual if not rare sunburst finish. Some nicks, scratches and finish checking in some areas, but nothing really objectionable. In fact it has a huge vintage feel and appeal. It weighs a ton coming in at almost exactly 10 lbs.
> Now the questions start:
> Could the Gibson branded Kahler vibrato and locking nut be original? No, from what I gather it is too early, but info is sketchy. Does say Gibson on it. Seems all the E2 hardware was gold. Exclusively? Absent here. And all the white is not right?
> Has vintage Shaller tuners. Again, original? The truss rod cover is not the E2 type, and the impression in the finish look like it was there since day one. It is off right now, need to loosen the nut lock to slide it under. Possibly not use the E2 cover with the locking nut? (Edit: I don't think the E2 cover was there originally. The E2 has 2 holes on the base end. There is one one hole in my headstock there, not two, so that pretty much answers that)
> I'll be opening it up to check things out further.
> Anyway, regardless of what's what, I'm happy with it.
> FWIW, this is the model that has the 5 layer sandwich contoured body Maple/Walnut, also 5 ply maple/walnut neck. Pretty cool with the transparent finish. This is *not* the CMT version. This is a plain top, not figured.


I can’t answer any of your questions, but that is a beautiful instrument, Mitch


----------



## Dogs of Doom

can you post a back-side image of this?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

AlvisX said:


> They didn't have Kahlers in 1979
> They didn't come out with those 'til 83-84
> I thought the E2 had some sort of contour ....or maybe Im thinkin of the V ??


there's actually, quite a bit about this guitar that does not line up, but it does seem to have the contours...

https://reverb.com/p/gibson-explorer-e2-electric-guitar?ended_listing=2884362

https://www.vintageandrare.com/product/Gibson-Explorer-E2-1979-Natural-50165#prettyPhoto


----------



## AlvisX

Dogs of Doom said:


> there's actually, quite a bit about this guitar that does not line up, but it does seem to have the contours...
> 
> https://reverb.com/p/gibson-explorer-e2-electric-guitar?ended_listing=2884362
> 
> https://www.vintageandrare.com/product/Gibson-Explorer-E2-1979-Natural-50165#prettyPhoto



Hard to see with that finish against the case ,but yep...


----------



## wmachine

Dogs of Doom said:


> can you post a back-side image of this?















Dogs of Doom said:


> there's actually, quite a bit about this guitar that does not line up, but it does seem to have the contours...
> 
> https://reverb.com/p/gibson-explorer-e2-electric-guitar?ended_listing=2884362
> 
> https://www.vintageandrare.com/product/Gibson-Explorer-E2-1979-Natural-50165#prettyPhoto



Yup quite a bit. Thus the questions. Yes, definitely has the 5 ply contoured body. I'll need to get better pics of that.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Dogs of Doom said:


> can you post a back-side image of this?


here's a stock headstock:





obviously, w/o a trem-lock/tree. All the ones I see have that truss rod cover. I can see that having that wouldn't work well w/ the tree, but, can you see any mod marks on the headstock?

Generally, from what I know (which might not be worth much), Gibson usually used Grover tuners, when not using Kluson. The ones you have seem to match closely the shape. The other ones I see, are Gibson branded.






which I don't see on yours.

My guess is that someone had alterations done to it, probably back in the day. Looks like they did a good, professional job in adding the Kahler floating trem, & if they refinished (touched up) the headstock, they did a clean job. The cover looks a little wonky, you'd probably have to pull it, to find out what's underneath the hood.

If you like it, it plays good & you paid a good price for it, it looks like it would be a good rocking guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

My LTD EXP-200. Was originally loaded with Fishman Fluence classic pickups, but i "downgraded" to an EMG 81 pair and i feel like it fits the guitar better.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

[url=https://postimg.cc/tYg1PqGm]

[/URL]


----------



## wmachine

Dogs of Doom said:


> here's a stock headstock:
> 
> 
> obviously, w/o a trem-lock/tree. All the ones I see have that truss rod cover. I can see that having that wouldn't work well w/ the tree, but, can you see any mod marks on the headstock?
> 
> Generally, from what I know (which might not be worth much), Gibson usually used Grover tuners, when not using Kluson. The ones you have seem to match closely the shape. The other ones I see, are Gibson branded.
> 
> 
> 
> which I don't see on yours.
> 
> My guess is that someone had alterations done to it, probably back in the day. Looks like they did a good, professional job in adding the Kahler floating trem, & if they refinished (touched up) the headstock, they did a clean job. The cover looks a little wonky, you'd probably have to pull it, to find out what's underneath the hood.
> 
> If you like it, it plays good & you paid a good price for it, it looks like it would be a good rocking guitar.



Thanks, DOD. I've already found what you're showing, so I know what the basic "should be"s are. FWIW, I'll be writing to Gibson to see what they can tell me.
The one you show is an '80. Mine is a '79 which is the first year. And that *could* be significant as far as any possible deviations from the norm.
Also should have pointed out that in my pic with the truss rod cover, the cover is laying loose above the trem-lock just for the pic.

Lots of things could have been changed, but I'll start with 2 things that outside the norm that have not been changed:
1. The sunburst color. I can't find another one or even any literature. etc. that says it was available.
2. The truss rod cover. There are only the 2 trc holes for the cover shown in my pic, not the 3 holes needed for the normal E2 cover. Restated, there is only one "bottom" hole in the headstock in the center for the trc, not the 2 spaced holes needed for the E2 cover. And the light impression left in the headstock from the trc is definitely the one shown and not the E2 type.

I'll see what Gibson says before I get too far into this, but I will take it apart as far as checking the pups, etc. Are tuners, bridges, trems, date coded?

I will say this too at this point, re the tuners. Here's a better pic of mine. I found 3 other '79 E2s, all were natural finish, 2 were "S" Schallers like mine, one was Gibson branded like that '80 shows, all 3 gold, of course.






If there was no way anything but gold plated came out of Gibson on these, custom or otherwise, then that answers a lot!

Just having some fun researching here. Regardless of the outcome, any changes were, as you say, well done and I'm not going to change a thing.

And when the dust settles, I'll see if I can find out who owned it and put the artwork on the case. "Just in case".....


----------



## maxxi

here's mine. 1979 burny Mathias Jabs sig.
has had a hard life on the road, but plays really good


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

[url=https://postimg.cc/N5HYzYJK]

[/URL] This is a 1983 photo at the Woodstock in Anaheim Ca, my old 76 limited edition, that the previous owner had painted the pick guard black! Cheers Mitch


----------



## wmachine

wmachine said:


> Thanks, DOD. I've already found what you're showing, so I know what the basic "should be"s are. FWIW, I'll be writing to Gibson to see what they can tell me.
> The one you show is an '80. Mine is a '79 which is the first year. And that *could* be significant as far as any possible deviations from the norm.
> Also should have pointed out that in my pic with the truss rod cover, the cover is laying loose above the trem-lock just for the pic.
> 
> Lots of things could have been changed, but I'll start with 2 things that outside the norm that have not been changed:
> 1. The sunburst color. I can't find another one or even any literature. etc. that says it was available.
> 2. The truss rod cover. There are only the 2 trc holes for the cover shown in my pic, not the 3 holes needed for the normal E2 cover. Restated, there is only one "bottom" hole in the headstock in the center for the trc, not the 2 spaced holes needed for the E2 cover. And the light impression left in the headstock from the trc is definitely the one shown and not the E2 type.
> 
> I'll see what Gibson says before I get too far into this, but I will take it apart as far as checking the pups, etc. Are tuners, bridges, trems, date coded?
> 
> I will say this too at this point, re the tuners. Here's a better pic of mine. I found 3 other '79 E2s, all were natural finish, 2 were "S" Schallers like mine, one was Gibson branded like that '80 shows, all 3 gold, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there was no way anything but gold plated came out of Gibson on these, custom or otherwise, then that answers a lot!
> 
> Just having some fun researching here. Regardless of the outcome, any changes were, as you say, well done and I'm not going to change a thing.
> 
> And when the dust settles, I'll see if I can find out who owned it and put the artwork on the case. "Just in case".....



Well this is getting interesting. I did write to Gibson, but it has been over a week and no response. But With all of the E2s I've seen having black pick gurard, I figured the white one was aftermarket. But note some of the black screw locations differ from the ones with my white guard. So if it was originally black and changed to white, the original off location holes would be there. But there are no other holes, just the ones for the existing guard. (First pic following for reference)











And notice how the headstock only has the 2 holes for a "standard" truss rod cover, not the 2 holed needed for the E2 cover.


----------

